# Make a wish family files complaint



## lsg1

Family who visited Walt Disney World courtesy of Make-A-Wish Foundation files complaints against theme park

http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2013/11/staten_island_family_who_visit.htm


----------



## Disneylover99

Wow. I feel sorry for the CM.


----------



## sets14

Obviously, not witnessing this means the mom could be spot on or she could have taken the comment wrong. What we do know is that the policy on party nights is non-ticketed guests are not given access to rides, shops etc after 7:00 so in that, the CM was right, wish kid or not. Had it been my family, receiving a free trip, I would have shrugged it off, and enjoyed the rest of my magical trip. The mom's reaction now if just diminishing the magic every time she dwells on it.


----------



## 3Gsandme

From reading the article, it really felt like this Mom was using her son to get beyond preferential treatment. I know Make A Wish kids are treated like royalty at Disney (and they should be) but using your wish kid to do something a cast member has told you that you cannot do? It feels kind of gross to me.


----------



## joanchris

sets14 said:


> Obviously, not witnessing this means the mom could be spot on or she could have taken the comment wrong. What we do know is that the policy on party nights is non-ticketed guests are not given access to rides, shops etc after 7:00 so in that, the CM was right, wish kid or not. Had it been my family, receiving a free trip, I would have shrugged it off, and enjoyed the rest of my magical trip. The mom's reaction now if just diminishing the magic every time she dwells on it.



Exactly. Just walk away.


----------



## lsg1

sets14 said:
			
		

> Obviously, not witnessing this means the mom could be spot on or she could have taken the comment wrong. What we do know is that the policy on party nights is non-ticketed guests are not given access to rides, shops etc after 7:00 so in that, the CM was right, wish kid or not. Had it been my family, receiving a free trip, I would have shrugged it off, and enjoyed the rest of my magical trip. The mom's reaction now if just diminishing the magic every time she dwells on it.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## 3Gsandme

According to the article, she stood outside with the kids crying for an hour. 

That's not normal.


----------



## lsg1

Also, why is this article in a local new york paper? The mother probably called the paper to tell then her story to get publicity


----------



## disney david

It dose not show when I click the link also I wouldn't trust anything g that on a local New York ewe site they love making Disney look bad. Even making things up if it a party night and you don't have ticket you can't go in after 7 even if your in the pa I they make you leave. Tray everyone across the board not just guest with disabilities or wish kids it also able bodied guest to so not sure why to complain. It not like thy let a non wish guest in they close the doors and on Main Street even if you have a ticket to the event they close to get people out and don't open the stores to around 730.  They enforce it fully to everyone fairly just because your on a wish trip dose not mean they have to bend rules and let you do things other guest can't.


All this will do is hurt make a wish kids in the future


----------



## Sparkly

I can't even read the article- it doesn't show up on the page :/


----------



## sharadoc

You click on the "News" link across the top and then scroll down to find the article. That's how I got it.

Unfortunately, it seems like she was used to being treated special everywhere and just couldn't understand why that didn't happen in this case. 

I guess CMs are feeling more empowered because of the GAC/DAS thing. Disability doesn't mean special treatment so that CM figured it would apply in this case.


----------



## myhouseofmouse

Sparkly said:


> I can't even read the article- it doesn't show up on the page :/



Same here, I think it moved, you have to search the website to find the article. I typed in "Disney make a wish" and the article popped up. Here is the link to it to try again:

http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2013/11/staten_island_family_who_visit.html

PS agreeing with everyone else, sounds like this mother is using her situation to her full advantage.  That's what is great about this country, no accountability for your own actions...The store closed at 7pm..it was 7:15. She was too late end of story, but nope its this cast members fault for being insensitive.   She should have stop arguing with CM and went to downtown Disney they are usually open till midnight! But then again,  that would not make the paper.


----------



## disney david

myhouseofmouse said:


> Same here, I think it moved, you have to search the website to find the article. I typed in "Disney make a wish" and the article popped up. Here is the link to it to try again:
> 
> http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2013/11/staten_island_family_who_visit.html
> 
> PS agreeing with everyone else, sounds like this mother is using her situation to her full advantage.  That's what is great about this country, no accountability for your own actions...The store closed at 7pm..it was 7:15. She was too late end of story, but nope its this cast members fault for being insensitive.   She should have stop arguing with CM and went to downtown Disney they are usually open till midnight! But then again,  that would not make the paper.



Thanks the cm should of said anything ore the. Sorry the store closed because of the hollween show. And suggested she visit down town Disney or another park and that been it if they nice no matter they won't get in trouble. She lucky she was on a wish trip because if it was any other guest arguing with a cm and security had to be called they would be ringed and possible banned from Disney property no matter what the cm said.  I don't think his has to d with the das issue I think it more a cm got tired of trying to explain and made a mistake not that it a excuse they still get in trouble for saying that. But after all said and done she got what she wanted it took some more time by she did get special treatment because no one else would f been able to to shop if they didn't buy tickets no matter how much they argued. Disney did want the head lines of Disney security kicks out wish family for causing a disturbance in mk. Disney will apologize and the cm will be disciplined but in the  end she got to go shop make a wish is not going to fight Disney to much and they do so much for make a wish.


----------



## ttintagel

Yeah, there are definitely big holes in the narrative here. If the CM did say she was taking advantage (which, honestly, it really sounds like she was), especially if he said it in front of the kid, that wasn't a great thing to do.

On the other hand, I've worked retail, and just from the quotes from the Mom in the news story, I can EASILY imagine a situation where she might have stood there screaming, yelling, throwing a tantrum, making personal attacks against the CM, and pushing and pushing until anyone without superhuman levels of cool would lose a little bit of control. I've seen my share of customers like that; they know that employees can only take so much, and they'll either give in or snap. And if they snap, then you can either go over their heads or sue.

Sure, he could have called a manager to deal with her right away, but I've been in the MK when they're emptying out for a hard-ticket party, and it's a zoo. Back in my retail days, you'd page a manager and wait 20 minutes; half the time the customer got fed up and stormed out waiting. With the chronic understaffing levels at Disney parks, I can only imagine how hard it is to get a manager on the floor when it's not an emergency.

So, we don't know the whole story, but I find it plausible either way.


----------



## livndisney

Is there anywhere that says the CM admitting to making the comment? Did anyone outside the family hear the comment? What I am reading is the Mom was trying to use her son's Wish trip to get what she wanted. It was 7:15, the park closed to all guests without party tickets at 7:00.


----------



## quigs3

I completely agree with the previous posts.  That said, when the cast member realized that she was going to make the scene that obviously ensued, why didn't they just let her do her shopping and explain they'd have to leave as soon as they were finished since they didn't have tickets to the party? I've seen many instances where CMs make exceptions, and this one seems fairly minor. It's was only 15 minutes after the cut-off, and it's not like they were going to be able to sneak on rides or anything. So they might have been able to buy some party-specific souvenirs -so what?! You have to make judgement calls all the time when you work in customer service, and I think this is one of those times. At any rate, taking this to the newspaper after all that Disney does for kids and the Make-A-Wish Foundation is preposterous!!!


----------



## SueM in MN

sets14 said:


> Obviously, not witnessing this means the mom could be spot on or she could have taken the comment wrong. What we do know is that the policy on party nights is non-ticketed guests are not given access to rides, shops etc after 7:00 so in that, the CM was right, wish kid or not. Had it been my family, receiving a free trip, I would have shrugged it off, and enjoyed the rest of my magical trip. The mom's reaction now if just diminishing the magic every time she dwells on it.


I agree with this.
We don't know what the CM said - it could have been insensitive or, it could have been an innocuous comment about being closed to everyone except party guests that the mom interpreted as insensitive.
It could have been as simple as the CM asking to see their party wristbands and when they didn't have those, a simple statement about the store being closed to guests who were not party attendees.

We don't know:
- that the CM knew it was a child on a MAW trip 
- if the CM made any other suggestions for shopping - like going to Downtown Disney or going to one of the nearby resorts.
- what the mom's reaction was when they were initially denied access to the store
- what mom/family said to the CM and how the family acted

I could see possibly making an exception to go quickly in and out if they had a single item they already knew they wanted to buy (like maybe she promised the MAW child he could get on the way out). But, not to just let the family in for general shopping because they were a MAW family.
I'm pretty sure the CM could not grant an exception if they just wanted to do general shopping (who knows how long they would be in the store); another thing we don't  know is whether the CM contacted a manager and was waiting for an exception from the manager before the mom stood there crying. 


lsg1 said:


> Also, why is this article in a local new york paper? The mother probably called the paper to tell then her story to get publicity


I would guess that is how it got there.
Interestingly, the article is mostly about how hard it is to be the child's mother, with very little about the actual incident.


----------



## ljcrochet

SueM in MN said:


> I agree with this.
> We don't know what the CM said - it could have been insensitive or, it could have been an innocuous comment about being closed to everyone except party guests that the mom interpreted as insensitive.
> It could have been as simple as the CM asking to see their party wristbands and when they didn't have those, a simple statement about the store being closed to guests who were not party attendees.
> 
> We don't know:
> - that the CM knew it was a child on a MAW trip
> - if the CM made any other suggestions for shopping - like going to Downtown Disney or going to one of the nearby resorts.
> - what the mom's reaction was when they were initially denied access to the store
> - what mom/family said to the CM and how the family acted
> .



This is what the mom posted on facebook today 


> It was our last night there and the kids wanted to buy toys to remember the trip so we try and go into the store and the lady tells us "NO you need to go buy Halloween bands cause its past 7pm" ( by the way the bands cost $364 just to go trick or treating) so I say get the manger the manger heather comes out and says " how can I help you?" I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys? The manger turns to us and says and I quote " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" now I was pissed !!!


----------



## disney david

ljcrochet said:


> This is what the mom posted on facebook today



Thanks for the update now it was the manager who said it not the cm either the need paper thought te cm angle was better then the manager or can she not get here story straight. If it makes it to tv will it be bob iger came and now he the one who said it. Plus 191 is a little more then a couple toys even at Disney prices.


----------



## alizesmom

One statement by the mom included "she (the CM) doesn't know what I'm going through". I do and the mom was wrong to make such a stink.  The kids stood outside crying because she allowed it. Let's face it, there are people with me attitudes whether NT, disabled and even on MAW trips.


----------



## SueM in MN

alizesmom said:


> One statement by the mom included "she (the CM) doesn't know what I'm going through". I do and the mom was wrong to make such a stink.  The kids stood outside crying because she allowed it. Let's face it, there are people with me attitudes whether NT, disabled and even on MAW trips.


:hugs:
I can't get the comments to the story to come up any more, but I did read them when I originally read the story.
The majority I saw were basically saying what you wrote.


ljcrochet said:


> This is what the mom posted on facebook today


Even if all the words she posted were exactly what was said by everyone, there is a lot more then just words in communication - tone of voice, volume, body language, facial expression all can change the meaning.
There are also gaps in the story she posted, so it's not complete either.


----------



## livndisney

alizesmom said:


> One statement by the mom included "she (the CM) doesn't know what I'm going through". I do and the mom was wrong to make such a stink.  The kids stood outside crying because she allowed it. Let's face it, there are people with me attitudes whether NT, disabled and even on MAW trips.



I have never wanted a LIKE button more!!!

This woman could have walked to Cont and bought "toys for the kids" in less time than the hour she stood outside with her kids crying.


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> :hugs:
> I can't get the comments to the story to come up any more, but I did read them when I originally read the story.
> The majority I saw were basically saying what you wrote.
> 
> Even if all the words she posted were exactly what was said by everyone, there is a lot more then just words in communication - tone of voice, volume, body language, facial expression all can change the meaning.
> There are also gaps in the story she posted, so it's not complete either.



The comments are still viewable and now it looks like the Mom is posting about how she was "wronged".


----------



## BuffyTheSlayr

Love all the comments under the article. This feeling of entitlement beyond the Wish entitlement is crazy. I feel sorry for what Disney has to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> The comments are still viewable and now it looks like the Mom is posting about how she was "wronged".


Thanks. It wasn't loading - probably because the comments have really exploded in the last hour.

I noticed the mom keeps just posting the same thing that a previous poster copied and posted here. 
The mom did also add that her family refused to leave the store.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

sharadoc said:


> Unfortunately, it seems like she was used to being treated special everywhere and just couldn't understand why that didn't happen in this case.



Sigh 
You'd think she'd just be thrilled about having a paid trip to Disney
I really don't think the CM just flat out  told her that. At least not in the rude way she was making it sound


----------



## Dis703

livndisney said:


> I have never wanted a LIKE button more!!!
> 
> This woman could have walked to Cont and bought "toys for the kids" in less time than the hour she stood outside with her kids crying.



That's exactly what I was thinking.  Tell your kids this store was closed to those who didn't have a Halloween Party ticket and that you'll find another store to get their toys.  Shouldn't have been a big deal at all.


----------



## SueM in MN

This is a quote of what the mom keeps posting in the story comments.


> The store was not closed! It was only closed to people who did not have A Halloween band on! It was our last night there and the kids wanted to buy toys to remember the trip so we try and go into the store and the lady tells us "NO you need to go buy Halloween bands cause its past 7pm" ( by the way the bands cost $364 just to go trick or treating) so I say get the manger the manger heather comes out and says " how can I help you?" I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys?
> The manger turns to us and says and I quote " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" now I was pissed !!! I said I'm what ? All I want to do is go in a store and buy my kids toys with my own money we were not asking her to buy the toys!! How dare her say " I'm taking advantage of my sons wish" she has no clue what I go through for PJ he has a port in his chest and he gets needles every other day to stay alive. Until she is in my shoes she should keep her mouth shut.
> Then we refused to leave I'm not going to have 3 crying kids cause we don't have a band on to buy toys. She called security on us they did nothing cause they knew how are you going to tell a make a wish kid he can't buy a toy they made us wait out side over an hour then they finally let is buy them toys, I made so many complaints and no one wants to appioligize for what she said to us do we went to the paper to get Disney's attention. Also if Disney partners up with make a wish the employes should be much nicer and know not to say things like that. That was disgusting what she said to us


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I agree with everyone else.  My first thought is that the Mom was doing exactly what she was accused of doing, using her sons disability to her advantage.  I think that is why she is so bent on pointing the finger at Disney to make sure everyone knows she was wronged. She is being called out on exactly what she is doing and she doesn't like it. 

My next thought was that I didn't read anything about her being grateful for what was given.  Grateful for the opportunity that was given to her son and to her family. Grateful that she was given some spending money to buy the toys.  Grateful to Make A Wish and to Disney for everything that was given. Instead, her reaction and the reaction of others "ruined" their trip.  It is my opinion that she needs to focus on everything else and be grateful.  

My final thought was that some flexibility was needed here. Moving onto Plan B as far as shopping is concerned.  There are plenty of other places to shop in WDW and they all basically have the same merchandise.  Shopping at a store that is closed makes every employee wait before they can go home.  Who knows if while the store was closed a change of shift doesn't occur.  I find the fact that she made such a stink that Security had to be called appalling.  Why would you stand there for an hour with kids crying?  She was being rude and inconsiderate of others, in my opinion.  

When you force an apology, it really isn't an apology and really won't make you feel better about the situation.  However, I think she isn't going to feel better no matter what Disney or others do because, to me, her focus is on how hard her life is and how much she has to go through.      

To share a personal story: My DD was an infant in the NICU.  I had been at the hospital nonstop for several days and wasn't emotionally in a good place.  I was meeting with doctors and discovering that my precious child had brain damage and would experience significant challenges her entire life.  I was feeling very overwhelmed, sad, scared, tired, alone, and a big dose of feeling sorry for myself.  My mother came to the hospital to relieve me so I could go to the cafeteria to get something to eat.  I got on the elevator and just sobbed for the 4 floors down to the main level.  As the elevator opened, there was a Dad with a little girl in a wheel chair.  The girl was holding a vomit pan, had an IV, bald, moon faced, etc. with all the indications of being treated for Cancer.  Dad was pushing the wheelchair and the IV pole.  I looked at them and thought, "Hey Mom, at least your child will live.  You have challenges and your child will have challenges, but, you aren't dealing with having to bury a child."  From that point on, I resolved to never compare my challenges with anyone else and to be grateful for my challenges, because I can handle them.  I would never let my child feel like she was a burden. I would love her and make sure she felt that she is loved.  That is just how I decided to handle things in my own life.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Poor kid. That mom is a piece of work. I understand it is very hard to have a special needs child. But to put him on parade by calling the newspapers so she can get big bucks from deep-pocketed Disney is disgusting.


----------



## Kristibo42

Well I say if they were not there for the Halloween Party then they shouldn't be let in the store.  The rules should apply for all.  People pay to go to the party.   For her to stay there for over an hour.  *She is the one that ruined the last night*.  I'm sure her kids were crying because she caused a big stink.


----------



## aaarcher86

I can fully see the mom screaming 'it's my son's wish trip we can go where we want' and the CM responding with something along the lines of 'ma'am, we can't adjust this rule even for wish trips' or 'Even wish trips can't do whatever they want' or something to that extent and getting blown way out of proportion by mom.  I mean, if she's standing there with crying kids for an hour I wouldn't doubt it. 

I imagine the CM hasn't run into that situation before and was just following the rules.  I can't honestly picture a CM being that crass.  Either way, Disney will apologize and it sounds like MAW isn't really commenting other than saying Disney does a great job with these trips.  And they do.

ETA:  She just keeps repeating herself in the comments... 'the store was not closed.  It was only closed to people who didn't have wristbands for the party.'  So... it's closed for you.  Something is not clicking with this woman.  She's really not understanding how people aren't up in arms and on her side about this.


----------



## I Love Pluto

People who go to WDW often know that the park closes at a certain time for hard ticket events.  Those who do not frequent the parks, or who go on non-holiday trips, are completely unaware of the early closings.

Last year - right after Thanksgiving - we were in MK the first night of MVMCP.  We witnessed a father of a family of 4 argue with a CM about the early closing - and the fact that it was not posted anywhere.

In the Dad's defense - it wasn't posted anywhere upon entering MK.  There was NO ADVANCE WARNING that a person without a hard ticket could not watch the evening parade.

Because we read, we use the times guides, we had purchased tickets - we knew about the early closing.  This Dad really did not understand.  They were not staying at a Disney hotel, and absolutely was clueless - not because he was ignorant, but because he was uneducated in Disney's policies of hard ticket events.

He argued with the CM - stating that his family deserved to see the parade also, etc.  We spoke up, showed the man our tickets, and explained about hard ticket events.  He then understood & left the park.  

The CM was extremely appreciative that we stopped to help her - thanking us over & over again.  My point - this had nothing to do with a Make a Wish Trip.  The true problem was with Disney assuming that everyone knows everything about everything.  We don't.  If I did not read the DIS, I wouldn't know half of the rules, etc that Disney has.  I wouldn't have known ahead of time to get tickets for the parade.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

It had been many years since we'd done MNSSHP. I didn't know until I saw this thread this year that they were actually now asking people to leave at 7pm, even escorting them out of the park in some cases. As it should be, really. It seems that many had taken advantage of staying in the parks for ticketed events in years past. We were there this year and before we could walk down through Liberty Square they checked to see our wristbands. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3166293&referrerid=70088

See, if Mom had just read the Dis, maybe she would have known! I do think the tone of her posts is crass. As if MNSSHP is just about trick or treating!  (FTR we didn't get a single piece of candy, but we sure had fun going on Splash Mountain with no lines!)

I think she should just let it go now.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

From Cheshire Figment:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49447247&postcount=11



> If you do not have a Party ticket at 7:00 the Magic Kingdom is officially closed to you and you must leave the Park.
> 
> 1. Without a wristband you cannot enter the line for any show or ride and you cannot enter any food service location or any store. You will not be allowed to make any purchases from any kiosk or wagon. You might be allowed to use the restrooms.
> 
> 2. If you are already in a merchandise shop at 7:00 you will be permitted to make a purchase, but you will not be able to purchase any party-themed merchandise. If you are in a quick service location you will be allowed to make a purchase.
> 
> 3. If you are at a Table Service location without an ADR you will not be seated, or if your ADR is for 7:00 or later you will not be seated. Note that even if you had a CC guarantee you will not be seated and you will forfeit the guarantee as you do not, at that time, have valid park admission.
> 
> 4. There will be CM "blockades" at various points within the park looking for wristbands. For the first half hour or so you will not be permitted deeper into the Park and you will be asked to leave. If it is past 7:30 and you are caught in a blockade or sweep you will, at that time, be escorted to the front of the Park and out the Gate.
> 
> 5. If you are line up for a parade and do not have a wristband you will be escorted out of the park.
> 
> 6. And if you do not cooperate with the CMs Security will be called.


----------



## SueM in MN

I would agree that guests could possibly miss Disney's information about the parties, but disagree that Disney doesn't post/publicize  the hours enough.

We are at WDW now, have been here for 2 weeks, attended MNSSHP and were at MK several days when the park was closing early for MNSSHP we were not attending.

The hours were on the times guides and several places in the park had signs with "Park Hours for Today", which indicated the park was closing at 7pm.
At the park entrance gate and in front of Guest Relations, there were large posters advertising the party and how to buy tickets.

There were also announcements starting in the early afternoon and continuing thru the start of the party indicating the park was closing at 7pm for a party (and mentioning where tickets could be bought).
So, it may have been not so evident in the past, but is pretty well publicized.


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> I would agree that guests could possibly miss Disney's information about the parties, but disagree that Disney doesn't post/publicize  the hours enough.
> 
> We are at WDW now, have been here for 2 weeks, attended MNSSHP and were at MK several days when the park was closing early for MNSSHP we were not attending.
> 
> The hours were on the times guides and several places in the park had signs with "Park Hours for Today", which indicated the park was closing at 7pm.
> At the park entrance gate and in front of Guest Relations, there were large posters advertising the party and how to buy tickets.
> 
> There were also announcements starting in the early afternoon and continuing thru the start of the party indicating the park was closing at 7pm for a party (and mentioning where tickets could be bought).
> So, it may have been not so evident in the past, but is pretty well publicized.



And they had to have driven in. At the toll booth they post the park hours.


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> And they had to have driven in. At the toll booth they post the park hours.


Yes.
From GKTW Village, they would have driven in.

We stay on site and take the bus to MK. I know they announce "today's hours" on the bus and when I have taken the monorail to MK or to Epcot, they have announced the hours there too. So, even if someone misses the closing time several places, there are quite a few other places to find it.


----------



## disney david

Even if she had no idea that was a hollween show their was plenty of warning the park would close early when you enter and about to go under the station their park hours listed. Out front before bag check their a big sign advertising the shows. And she admitted the cm told the store was closed due to the show so it wasn't the cm saying sorry you can't come in store closed and not explain why. They have cms with managers walking the park checking wristbands and if you don't have it they walk you out.  The Main Street shops close at 7 and they don't put event merchandise out untill 730 so any guest who was in the store before 7 will not get a chance to buy the merchandise.  They won't let anyone in when I try to enter with wrist band they say sorry it closed for a little while longer to make sure day guest finish and so they can bring out the merchandise.


----------



## 3Gsandme

The more this mom tired to explain herself the more miserable and entitled she sounds. It would be a cold day in you-know-where before is let my children stand some place crying from disappointment for an hour while I died on a hill if "but I want to shop here right now!" 

No. Just no. 

If I felt mistreated, I'd have asked for the CM's name and name of his/her manager and reported him/her, but my kids wouldn't need to suffer for that. MAking your kids suffer for that means YOU'RE as big if a trash hole as the people you're complaining about.


----------



## Kristibo42

I think there looking for another free trip.  Hop Disney doesn't give in.


----------



## Viva Las Disney

Kristibo42 said:


> Well I say if they were not there for the Halloween Party then they shouldn't be let in the store.  The rules should apply for all.  People pay to go to the party.   For her to stay there for over an hour.  *She is the one that ruined the last night*.  I'm sure her kids were crying because she caused a big stink.



 

Reading the article I noticed it was all me, me, me.

""That ruined *my *entire night. *I'm *supposed to have a stress-free week."

I think she forgot the trip was for her son, letting him sit there crying for an hour because she felt slighted is one of the most self centered things I've ever heard in my life.  If anyone should be ashamed and apologize it should be her.


----------



## Schmeck

Viva Las Disney said:


> Reading the article I noticed it was all me, me, me.
> 
> ""That ruined *my *entire night. *I'm *supposed to have a stress-free week."
> 
> I think she forgot the trip was for her son, letting him sit there crying for an hour because she felt slighted is one of the most self centered things I've ever heard in my life.  If anyone should be ashamed and apologize it should be her.



I was just going to post the same thing - the mom declared that _SHE_ was supposed to have a stress-free week??? Shows us exactly where her focus is.

Sad thing is, Disney will give her the apology, some kind of compensation, and the obnoxious woman will get validation for her crass behavior.

Maybe DSS will see this, wonder why a medically challenged child was kept in this situation by a parent, and intervene?


----------



## kirstenb1

I agree the mom was in the wrong.

But, I can see how her options weren't very good.  She's staying offsite---maybe MAW has a WDW store.  But if not, she has to take the family, including the MAW child to where?  Downtown Disney?  That place is always packed, and parking sucks.  Maybe a resort gift shop?  Relatively small selection of toys there.  Go to another park altogether with a tired family?

I can understand her frustration.  It's a store, not a special parade, show, fireworks, or ride.


----------



## OurBigTrip

kirstenb1 said:


> I agree the mom was in the wrong.
> 
> But, I can see how her options weren't very good.  She's staying offsite---maybe MAW has a WDW store.  But if not, she has to take the family, including the MAW child to where?  Downtown Disney?  That place is always packed, and parking sucks.  Maybe a resort gift shop?  Relatively small selection of toys there.  Go to another park altogether with a tired family?
> 
> I can understand her frustration.  It's a store, not a special parade, show, fireworks, or ride.



She was there for a week, so she had plenty of time to buy what she needed before the last night.

She was in the wrong in every way - too bad Disney security didn't boot her and ban her from the park for good.


----------



## wdwmom0f3

OurBigTrip said:


> She was there for a week, so she had plenty of time to buy what she needed before the last night.
> 
> She was in the wrong in every way.



  Absolutely right! She had all week. She had all of that day too, plus they could have gone to DTD. I would have been embarrassed to even try to do what she did. The park was closed at that time, so she needed to move on. I'm a big rule follower though. I guess some folks just don't care.


----------



## DCDisney

Kristibo42 said:


> I think there looking for another free trip.  Hop Disney doesn't give in.




That's what I thought too.  I'm surprised that they qualified for MAW.  The kids I know who have been granted wishes have had terminal or very life shortening diseases.  

The spending of $191 also makes me feel like she was planning all along to extend the shopping trip out long enough to see that parade at night too.  

I feel bad for the child though to have to deal with Mom's poor behavior--I hope he had the magical trip she didn't.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Kristibo42 said:
			
		

> I think there looking for another free trip.  Hop Disney doesn't give in.



I hope she doesn't get anything out of this...


----------



## MarciaBrady

Now I'm a kid, so I don't know the 'legal' stuff about this whole thing, but anyways...
I think that's just silly for her to try and get in a store after it closed. And then she got mad at the park when they wouldn't let her in??? It's just...crazy.
If the park didn't want to deal with the problem, maybe they could have offered her discounted passes for that evening or something? IDK, but the whole thing seems unfair to the park and the little boy. (After all, he had to wait around for an hour while his mother fussed.)


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Schmeck said:
			
		

> I was just going to post the same thing - the mom declared that SHE was supposed to have a stress-free week??? Shows us exactly where her focus is.



That was my thought exactly... Like, the trip is for your son!!! her and the rest of the family should be enjoying it through his eyes


----------



## taterheads

I don't think anyone will ever know what really happened.  It appears to me though that a CM just wasn't careful with her choice of words.  I think the mom calmly explaining how she came off- one on one might have been a better way of dealing with it- and then stating all she had to say was I'm sorry this store is currently closed, could I direct you to another store?  I think this is a case of 2 worn out people both taking things overly personal and then taking them out on each other.  Just my thought.


----------



## WantToGoNow

DCDisney said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too.  I'm surprised that they qualified for MAW.  The kids I know who have been granted wishes have had terminal or very life shortening diseases.



MAW is for life-threatening diseases not just terminal.  However, I'm kind of surprised that Hemophillia qualified for the trip.  My dd9 has a rare bleeding disorder under the hemophilia "umbrella" similar to VonWillebrand but she does not qualify.


----------



## North of Mouse

lsg1 said:


> Family who visited Walt Disney World courtesy of Make-A-Wish Foundation files complaints against theme park
> 
> http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2013/11/staten_island_family_who_visit.htm



That woman is one sick puppy!

She tried to get around the rules, caused a 'scene', wants the poor CM disciplined, and an apology made! 

She's the one who should apologize. The CM nor Disney did nothing wrong. Wow, that's the way to give 'Make a Wish' a bad name! If she had all that money she wanted to spend, why not go into the Emporium before the park was closing to 'non party' guests!

Maybe all of us should try to get the rules bent, and see where that would get us - not!

Her poor children. That type of behavior is really being an excellent example for her children to follow. (Poor me, everyone should bough down to me because I have a very sick child) Don't get me wrong - I'm all for "Make A Wish", but she made out like a bandit and had the gall to complain.

Why does Disney give in to attention seekers/I 'deserve' everything, people?


----------



## bedogged

It sounds to me like the mother was being very difficult, but if the manager of the store said " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" to her, in my opinion, that was completely inappropriate.  It certainly did nothing to defuse the situation.


----------



## OurBigTrip

bedogged said:


> It sounds to me like the mother was being very difficult, but if the manager of the store said " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" to her, in my opinion, that was completely inappropriate.  It certainly did nothing to defuse the situation.



Sorry, but I disagree.  If she was repeatedly told no, and she continued to make a scene, I think the manager was right on to call a spade a spade.


----------



## North of Mouse

OurBigTrip said:


> Sorry, but I disagree.  If she was repeatedly told no, and she continued to make a scene, I think the manager was right on to call a spade a spade.



 I agree! It was very obvious what she was doing. It really makes me mad to think those poor employees will be disciplined to appease that hateful woman.

When does Disney 'actually' want them to enforce the rules??


----------



## bedogged

OurBigTrip said:


> Sorry, but I disagree.  If she was repeatedly told no, and she continued to make a scene, I think the manager was right on to call a spade a spade.



I think that it was the manager's job to defuse the situation not acerbate it.  That remark was like pouring gasoline on a fire.


----------



## Jaya

She has a medically-fragile child who is sick enough to warrant a MAW trip, but she lets this same child sit for an hour crying while she throws a tantrum about shopping for things that can be bought at a bunch of other stores that are available to her?  This mom is a piece of work.  I read through several pages of comments in the local Staten Island newspaper that broke the story; there were some comments made by people who know her or know of her and they didn't seem surprised by her actions.  What does that tell you?  

What was or was not said by the cast member and manager is up for debate. What's not up for debate is that the park was closed for the evening for a special event that could only be attended by people who had paid for the privileges of being there.  The store was *inside* the park.  She and her family had not paid for the privilege of attending the special event, thus they were not entitled to enter the store.  What is so hard to understand about that?

I am disgusted that Disney "apologized" to her and I will be *beyond* disgusted if they give her anything.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

OurBigTrip said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I disagree.  If she was repeatedly told no, and she continued to make a scene, I think the manager was right on to call a spade a spade.



Right. And I really don't think the manager said it in that way. Im sure it was more like, "you can't take advantage of the make a wish" or something like that, or maybe it was even worded different.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Jaya said:
			
		

> She has a medically-fragile child who is sick enough to warrant a MAW trip, but she lets this same child sit for an hour crying while she throws a tantrum about shopping for things that can be bought at a bunch of other stores that are available to her?  This mom is a piece of work.  I read through several pages of comments in the local Staten Island newspaper that broke the story; there were some comments made by people who know her or know of her and they didn't seem surprised by her actions.  What does that tell you?



Crazy. Yeah and anyone who's ever worked with people know darn well there are these people out there. 

Where I work people will be like, "i shop here all the time, do I get a discount?" Um..no? Lol


----------



## Pooh2

I feel sorry for this women's children. If she behaves in this manner at the end of a trip gifted to her family, I do not imagine she is any picnic to be around during regular routine life at home..


----------



## SueM in MN

DCDisney said:


> That's what I thought too.  I'm surprised that they qualified for MAW.  The kids I know who have been granted wishes have had terminal or very life shortening diseases.
> 
> The spending of $191 also makes me feel like she was planning all along to extend the shopping trip out long enough to see that parade at night too.
> 
> I feel bad for the child though to have to deal with Mom's poor behavior--I hope he had the magical trip she didn't.


MAW is for life threatening conditions. 
Just what that means in each situation may be different. 


WantToGoNow said:


> MAW is for life-threatening diseases not just terminal.  However, I'm kind of surprised that Hemophillia qualified for the trip.  My dd9 has a rare bleeding disorder under the hemophilia "umbrella" similar to VonWillebrand but she does not qualify.


Hemophilia A is one of the more severe forms under the umbrella of hemophilia. People with severe forms of hemophilia A might only have 1% of the clotting ability in their blood that the average person has. 
I would assume the child does have a severe form if he has a port for giving medication - those are used for people who have frequent need for access. 


bedogged said:


> It sounds to me like the mother was being very difficult, but if the manager of the store said " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" to her, in my opinion, that was completely inappropriate.  It certainly did nothing to defuse the situation.


That is what the mother says, but that very well may not have been what was said at all. 
Even if the CM used the words "take advantage" it may have been in a different sentence entirely - for example 'I'm sorry that your child is on a MAW trip, but guests who have not paid for the party are not allowed to take advantage of the extra hours'
The mom may have heard only "MAW take advantage"

And, we don't know what happened. The mom herself wrote that she refused to leave the store. Did she request a manager or demand a manager?
Did she ask to be allowed to stay and shop, or did she demand it?


----------



## M5ward

We were at MNSSHP on that night.  It was more crowded than any other party we have attended.  I can't imagine standing in that crush of people on what was a pretty hot and muggy night with a medically fragile child crying for an hour just to buy a few toys.  
It doesn't sound like the child's well-being was the first priority at that moment.


----------



## ttintagel

I can't believe Security didn't do their jobs and escort them from the park. That just sends the message to other people that all they have to do is throw a tantrum and they'll get whatever they want, too.


----------



## disney david

ttintagel said:


> I can't believe Security didn't do their jobs and escort them from the park. That just sends the message to other people that all they have to do is throw a tantrum and they'll get whatever they want, too.



To be fair we don't know if they was called if they was they would have no choice but to escort them out. It not security call to have them go in and shop it be other managers so maybe one manager told her she was calling security and talked it over with a higher up and they decide to let her shop and not have security arrive. Disney security most of the time dose not play around they could if arrived and a security manager along with other managers felt that it he better to let them shop then try and get them to leave on their own. Because the last thing Disney security and Disney needs is the bad publicity of throwing out a make a wish family. 

We have to give Disney security some lee way In this situation due to it being a make a wish family. And not knowing the full details because their a lot of holes in the story and she did change some of if from the article to her face book post.


----------



## sookie

He has hemophilia. Poor little dude - he is cute. 

I think it is great that MAW kids get to go and have a great time at Disney. If your 5 - and a MAW kid - your pretty much going to Disney!

However, that being said - many of these kids are not on deaths door when they walk into the gates of WDW. There are some though that look it - I saw one that was a pale little thing in her wheelchair at WDW, very thin and white, wearing a mask and blankets in October - she looked exhausted too. I'm pretty sure she was a wish kid. I felt like I wanted to just take her back to her room for a nap - her family was pushing her around at all times of the morning and night. But maybe that was what she wanted. 

Anyway, you can qualify for a MAW trip by having any life altering condition or, at least at one time, a condition that was life threatening for you (a chronic disease, even if well controlled - something like hemophilia). 

I think that mom is blowing this one over the top - I don't think that being a MAW kid entitles you to everything mom wishes or desires during your trip if you didn't plan for it. I mean, honestly - they couldn't spring for the party tickets after having their vacation paid for like that? Or at least asked MAW in advance for party tickets, just by doing a little planning? I bet they would have made it happen. 

Even the little cancer kiddos have to be well enough to tolerate the trip (usually). It is not only for kids who are on hospice or anything else. Just - life threatening illness. So they could be recovering, have a good prognosis and doing well at that time, but still be eligible for MAW. We all just hear MAW and immediately drop because they are kids and sick. But still - the adults have to have some boundaries (and personal responsibility). 

http://wish.org/about-us/making-a-difference/granting-wishes


----------



## sookie

WantToGoNow said:


> MAW is for life-threatening diseases not just terminal.  However, I'm kind of surprised that Hemophillia qualified for the trip.  My dd9 has a rare bleeding disorder under the hemophilia "umbrella" similar to VonWillebrand but she does not qualify.



Honestly you would probably qualify, and can self refer (if your under 18). 

Ask for something good - like the top room available at the poly or something!


----------



## franluvsbubba

3Gsandme said:


> From reading the article, it really felt like this Mom was using her son to get beyond preferential treatment. I know Make A Wish kids are treated like royalty at Disney (and they should be) but using your wish kid to do something a cast member has told you that you cannot do? It feels kind of gross to me.



Me too. Not to mention, was it really that big a deal as to what she said. Maybe that was her conscience bothering her, which is why she made such a big deal about it. Thankfully, I don't have an ill child like that, so I can't fully experience what she goes through daily, but like a PP said, she was on a free trip to WDW, and sick kid or no, rules are rules.


----------



## kaytieeldr

> I mean, honestly - *they couldn't spring for the party tickets *after having their vacation paid for like that? Or at least asked MAW in advance for party tickets, just by doing a little planning? I bet they would have made it happen.



Ah, but they did, no? Doesn't the article mention Peyton celebrating Halloween with Mickey? This just wasn't "that" night. It was their last night, and she wanted what she wanted by golly and she  was going to get what she wanted where she wanted darn it and no silly rules apply to her.


----------



## kellyw8863

I think it's important to keep in mind that the whole Make A Wish thing is incredibly difficult for those of us who go through it, and that we can't account for this mother's emotional state by the end of the trip. On the surface, it seems like we as parents of wish kids should be overjoyed that our children are chosen for wishes and we are - it's a truly awesome experience. But it's really much more complex than that, especially when your child is one who lives daily with a life-threatening, life-limiting condition. Once you get past the, "Oh my gosh, we're going to Disney," you're left with, "Oh my gosh,I can't believe my kid is sick enough to qualify because Make A Wish is only for the REALLY sick kids". And then there's a lot of pressure for the trip to be perfect, and the fear that it won't be perfect, and the idea that you'll never get to do this again for as long as the child may live.   The article says this was on their last night. The last night before their lives are going back to the way they have always been - the needle sticks, the fear, the hospitalizations. Don't you think that perhaps emotions were running high?  Maybe they hadn't had a great week health wise?  Maybe mom knew that things were trending south and they were about to get a huge smack from reality, that she wanted one last chance to do this for her kids?  We don't know. All we know is what we see on the surface, that there was an apparently unbalanced mom who just wanted more after she had already been given so much. We don't even know that this is who she really is. You spend all week as a Wish family being told if you want something, ask for it. Don't be afraid to tell people you're on a Wish trip to see if you can get some special consideration. We're told that. We're told that the Wish is for the child but the experience is for the family.   It's a complex thing, one that you can't fully understand until you've lived it. In many ways, when we went back as a family this past April, the trip was so much better there were no expectations that it would be the trip of a lifetime. There was no pressure for it to be perfect. We could simply be together as a family. Again, something that's hard to understand unless you've lived it.


----------



## mom2rtk

kellyw8863 said:


> I think it's important to keep in mind that the whole Make A Wish thing is incredibly difficult for those of us who go through it, and that we can't account for this mother's emotional state by the end of the trip. On the surface, it seems like we as parents of wish kids should be overjoyed that our children are chosen for wishes and we are - it's a truly awesome experience. But it's really much more complex than that, especially when your child is one who lives daily with a life-threatening, life-limiting condition. Once you get past the, "Oh my gosh, we're going to Disney," you're left with, "Oh my gosh,I can't believe my kid is sick enough to qualify because Make A Wish is only for the REALLY sick kids". And then there's a lot of pressure for the trip to be perfect, and the fear that it won't be perfect, and the idea that you'll never get to do this again for as long as the child may live.   The article says this was on their last night. The last night before their lives are going back to the way they have always been - the needle sticks, the fear, the hospitalizations. Don't you think that perhaps emotions were running high?  Maybe they hadn't had a great week health wise?  Maybe mom knew that things were trending south and they were about to get a huge smack from reality, that she wanted one last chance to do this for her kids?  We don't know. All we know is what we see on the surface, that there was an apparently unbalanced mom who just wanted more after she had already been given so much. We don't even know that this is who she really is. You spend all week as a Wish family being told if you want something, ask for it. Don't be afraid to tell people you're on a Wish trip to see if you can get some special consideration. We're told that. We're told that the Wish is for the child but the experience is for the family.   It's a complex thing, one that you can't fully understand until you've lived it. In many ways, when we went back as a family this past April, the trip was so much better there were no expectations that it would be the trip of a lifetime. There was no pressure for it to be perfect. We could simply be together as a family. Again, something that's hard to understand unless you've lived it.



I actually sort of wondered if it being their last night might have contributed to the mom not being very rational. 

But honestly, if that's all it was, she should have been able to step back and rethink once she was out of the moment. It appears that instead she went home and contacted the local media. That's where my sympathy is just done.


----------



## Coonhound

SueM in MN said:


> That is what the mother says, but that very well may not have been what was said at all.
> Even if the CM used the words "take advantage" it may have been in a different sentence entirely - for example 'I'm sorry that your child is on a MAW trip, but guests who have not paid for the party are not allowed to take advantage of the extra hours'
> The mom may have heard only "MAW take advantage"



My thoughts exactly! I doubt the CM actually used the words the same way the mom thought. Maybe same words rearranged or with a different meaning.


----------



## pampam

I agree with pretty much everything everyone has posted, but especially what kellyw8863 said.  As I am reading this I am crying, remembering what was to be DD's last trip, and I have to say, the stress was unbearable.  I was always able to control myself through whatever upset I had, but it truly was hard.  I was trying to pack a lifetime of memories into one vacation, yet mourning her death even before it happened.  Untill you have done something similar, I don't belive most of you can comprehend the emotions and feelings a parent experiences.  Now, I'm not saying the mother was in the right, because clearly she reacted different from what all of us here agree on.  But in my heart I cut her a break, because I'm sure it was a misunderstanding gone horribly wrong.  She has my best wishes as I share fellow feelings with her.  I have no idea what her little boy's prognosis is, but I'm sure even as time passes, this could be a painful memory for the family with lots of regrets.


----------



## kellyw8863

I'm still not comfortable judging. Again, we don't know what she came home to. We don't know what her expectations were for the trip, and we don't know the extent to which they were met. I've received more than one private message from Wish families who read my TR and went down there thinking the week was going to be equally amazing and instead, they came home disappointed, if not downright depressed. I understand that we were one of the lucky ones. We had some truly unbelievable experiences that we didn't go looking for. But if you had asked my husband if he would ever go back, he would've told you no, that it was not a vacation to him, that it was too stressful.  And that's considering we had a great week!  So I'm still willing to give the family a pass unless it comes out that this is a long standing pattern of behavior. And I'll be forever grateful that I dealt with my emotions that week by crying - big fat I don't want anyone to see me ugly cries - instead of lashing out and asking for things that weren't meant to be. I can't imagine how much more difficult that would have made my assimilation back into life as I knew it.


----------



## Schmeck

kellyw8863 said:


> You spend all week as a Wish family being told if you want something, ask for it. Don't be afraid to tell people you're on a Wish trip to see if you can get some special consideration. We're told that. We're told that the Wish is for the child but the experience is for the family.   It's a complex thing, one that you can't fully understand until you've lived it. In many ways, when we went back as a family this past April, the trip was so much better there were no expectations that it would be the trip of a lifetime. There was no pressure for it to be perfect. We could simply be together as a family. Again, something that's hard to understand unless you've lived it.



Who tells you this info? Disney, or GKTW, or the Wish Foundation?


----------



## kellyw8863

GKTW and MAW.


----------



## kellyw8863

When volunteering at GKTW, we were told not to tell a family no, that if you didn't know how to make something happen for a family, call one if the supervisors. It didn't matter if the request came from the Wish child, a parent, or a sibling. They bent over backwards to meet family requests - obviously within reason. 

When we were there as a Wish family, I distinctly remember one of the families asking during orientation if there was anyone to help with dining reservations because they had traveled on very short notice. We were all told that if we wanted something, we should mention that we were on a Wish trip in case anything could be done.


----------



## Gracie09

I think there is a difference between getting a last inure dining reservation and trying to stay in the park after it was closed to day guests. Having been to the park on a party night there are many announcements that then park is closing to day guests. It's not a big secret. I'm sure an exception would be made if the child needed to use the bathroom or first aid but shopping, really. Like others have said we don't actually know what the cm said only what the mother said she said. It is possible they offered shopping alternative but the mother was so focused on this is where I want to shop and I'm going to do it.


----------



## kellyw8863

Gracie09 said:


> I think there is a difference between getting a last inure dining reservation and trying to stay in the park after it was closed to day guests. Having been to the park on a party night there are many announcements that then park is closing to day guests. It's not a big secret. I'm sure an exception would be made if the child needed to use the bathroom or first aid but shopping, really. Like others have said we don't actually know what the cm said only what the mother said she said. It is possible they offered shopping alternative but the mother was so focused on this is where I want to shop and I'm going to do it.



And we don't know this woman's situation or mental state or anything.  The point I was trying to make is that going on a Make a Wish trip is more complex than it would seem on the surface.


----------



## mom2rtk

She asked for something. And she was told no. She needed to move on. And not contact the media.

I would expect now to go look up "ungrateful" in the dictionary and find her picture.


----------



## kellyw8863

The lack of compassion and attempt at understanding that I see in this thread is astounding, especially in light of the fact that we are not getting the full story.  I'm not saying her behavior isn't obnoxious, or that she was entitled to access something that the general public couldn't.  Or even that I wouldn't have handled the situation differently.  But without the full story, I'm not willing to sit here and play judge and jury.


----------



## disneycrazi

Kristibo42 said:


> Well I say if they were not there for the Halloween Party then they shouldn't be let in the store.  The rules should apply for all.  People pay to go to the party.   For her to stay there for over an hour.  She is the one that ruined the last night.  I'm sure her kids were crying because she caused a big stink.



Agree here 100%. Here's a thought, if the whole trip was paid and they wanted to be there for the party, buy tickets, OR since it is announced that the park will be closing, perhaps get to the store quicker! And yes the MOM ruined that night by actin a fool!


----------



## kellyw8863

pampam said:


> I agree with pretty much everything everyone has posted, but especially what kellyw8863 said.  As I am reading this I am crying, remembering what was to be DD's last trip, and I have to say, the stress was unbearable.  I was always able to control myself through whatever upset I had, but it truly was hard.  I was trying to pack a lifetime of memories into one vacation, yet mourning her death even before it happened.  Untill you have done something similar, I don't belive most of you can comprehend the emotions and feelings a parent experiences.  Now, I'm not saying the mother was in the right, because clearly she reacted different from what all of us here agree on.  But in my heart I cut her a break, because I'm sure it was a misunderstanding gone horribly wrong.  She has my best wishes as I share fellow feelings with her.  I have no idea what her little boy's prognosis is, but I'm sure even as time passes, this could be a painful memory for the family with lots of regrets.



I'm sorry that you understand   It's a complex thing, isn't it?  And something that I think many of us are afraid to talk about at risk that we'll be accused of being entitled or ungrateful.  I think that your observation that "this could be a painful memory for the family with lots of regrets" is particularly poignant.  As parents of children with life threatening (and terminal) medical conditions, we all have those moments that in retrospect, make us cringe.


----------



## Disneylover99

kellyw8863 said:


> The lack of compassion and attempt at understanding that I see in this thread is astounding, especially in light of the fact that we are not getting the full story.



You're right. We are only getting her story and quite frankly, her story is what is making her look bad. 

My problem with this is that she wants the cm "disciplined". What does this mean exactly?.....Fired? Demoted? Loss of pay? Where is the mother's compassion and attempt at understanding toward the cm who was probably only trying to do their job.


----------



## North of Mouse

kellyw8863 said:


> GKTW and MAW.





kellyw8863 said:


> When volunteering at GKTW, we were told not to tell a family no, that if you didn't know how to make something happen for a family, call one if the supervisors. It didn't matter if the request came from the Wish child, a parent, or a sibling. They bent over backwards to meet family requests - obviously within reason.
> 
> When we were there as a Wish family, I distinctly remember one of the families asking during orientation if there was anyone to help with dining reservations because they had traveled on very short notice. We were all told that if we wanted something, we should mention that we were on a Wish trip in case anything could be done.



Sounds like it's MAW's and GKTW's faults for telling the families that basically anything they want can be had at Disney. I am all for these families getting a break, but not to the extent of not taking no for an answer, and getting everything they 'want'. The children are 'happy' with anything - it's the parents that get greedy. 



kellyw8863 said:


> And we don't know this woman's situation or mental state or anything.  The point I was trying to make is that going on a Make a Wish trip is more complex than it would seem on the surface.





kellyw8863 said:


> The lack of compassion and attempt at understanding that I see in this thread is astounding, especially in light of the fact that we are not getting the full story.  I'm not saying her behavior isn't obnoxious, or that she was entitled to access something that the general public couldn't.  Or even that I wouldn't have handled the situation differently.  But without the full story, I'm not willing to sit here and play judge and jury.



Maybe you think that people are not being compassionate, but the story from her home area is that she 'is' that type of person, and this is basically normal behavior for her to be obnoxious.

You are sensitive because of your situation (I'm so very sorry), but this mom was not considering her child (or other children) when she made such a scene - demanding that she not have to follow the rules.



Disneylover99 said:


> You're right. We are only getting her story and quite frankly, her story is what is making her look bad.
> 
> My problem with this is that she wants the cm "disciplined". What does this mean exactly?.....Fired? Demoted? Loss of pay? Where is the mother's compassion and attempt at understanding toward the cm who was probably only trying to do their job.



This makes my blood boil too - they were only doing their job (which Disney taught) and now she wants Disney to 'turn' on THEM when SHE was/is the problem? 

AND Disney seems to be bowing to the wishes of this "poor lady" and apologizing - for WHAT??? She wants her "15 min." for sure and more.


----------



## kellyw8863

I just re-read the article and I don't see anywhere that the mom has an established history of being unreasonable and demanding   And of course my perspective is colored by the fact that I have lived it, but I wouldn't say "sensitive".  Ali's Wish trip was almost four years ago, and our life in general is more amazing and more difficult than I ever imagined it could be.  But I'm over having a sick kid - we deal, and I think we deal pretty well if I may say so.  But I get that it's an emotionally charged week.  I get that it's hard to come back from what is supposed to be a trip of a lifetime and return to the daily routine of having a sick kid.  I get what it's like to have not so shining moments in relation to my child and her illness.  I'm also not blind to the fact that she could be a total jerk.  I just choose to give her the benefit of the doubt in the absence of additional information.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) I have stayed out of the fray - - - - - - until now.
2) I am a CM, and also a Volunteer Coordinator at GKTW.
3) I UNDERSTAND MAW FAMILIES AND THEIR SPECIAL NEEDS.
4) However, this "mother" was way off the hook.
5) She used her child's situation to gain special treatment FOR HERSELF.
. . . she was in the park during party hours without a party ticket
. . . people without tickets are n to allowed to stop and view/peoplewatch
. . . people without tickets are not allowed to watch parades
. . . people without tickets are not allowed to shop
. . . when she was denied entry, she pulled the sympathy card
. . . she took an hour to shop, when most could have done it quickly
6) Disney MUST apologize or lose the PR battle.
7) But, in reality, the "mother" should apologize.


_NOTE: At both WDW and GKTW, there are situations that require special handling
and care. But, in those occasions, you do what is best for both the child and best
for the organization. I would have also not let her into the Emporium._


----------



## kellyw8863

With all due respect, you "get" MAW families only to a certain extent unless you ARE a MAW family. Once again - for the last time - I'm not saying the woman was right. I'm not saying that she should've been granted entry. I am saying that a little compassion and understanding as to the emotional roller coaster that Wish families are on would go a long way. Saying that she is "ungrateful" and "entitled" and a "mother" (Really?  We're going to put mother in quotes as though she's less of a mother because of this one situation?) MAY NOT BE - may, as in it's a possibility, not a certainty - entirely accurate due to the complexity of the situation.


----------



## North of Mouse

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) I have stayed out of the fray - - - - - - until now.
> 2) I am a CM, and also a Volunteer Coordinator at GKTW.
> 3) I UNDERSTAND MAW FAMILIES AND THEIR SPECIAL NEEDS.
> 4) However, this "mother" was way off the hook.
> 5) She used her child's situation to gain special treatment FOR HERSELF.
> . . . she was in the park during party hours without a party ticket
> . . . people without tickets are n to allowed to stop and view/peoplewatch
> . . . people without tickets are not allowed to watch parades
> . . . people without tickets are not allowed to shop
> . . . when she was denied entry, she pulled the sympathy card
> . . . she took an hour to shop, when most could have done it quickly
> 6) Disney MUST apologize or lose the PR battle.
> 7) But, in reality, the "mother" should apologize.
> 
> 
> _NOTE: At both WDW and GKTW, there are situations that require special handling
> and care. But, in those occasions, you do what is best for both the child and best
> for the organization. I would have also not let her into the Emporium._



 Thank you RustyScupper! 

To me it made her MORE of a jerk by using her child's situation to get her way.

Still don't understand why Disney has to apologize


----------



## SueM in MN

kellyw8863 said:


> I just re-read the article and I don't see anywhere that the mom has an established history of being unreasonable and demanding   And of course my perspective is colored by the fact that I have lived it, but I wouldn't say "sensitive".  Ali's Wish trip was almost four years ago, and our life in general is more amazing and more difficult than I ever imagined it could be.  But I'm over having a sick kid - we deal, and I think we deal pretty well if I may say so.  But I get that it's an emotionally charged week.  I get that it's hard to come back from what is supposed to be a trip of a lifetime and return to the daily routine of having a sick kid.  I get what it's like to have not so shining moments in relation to my child and her illness.  I'm also not blind to the fact that she could be a total jerk.  I just choose to give her the benefit of the doubt in the absence of additional information.


There were comments from people who claimed to know the family and said those (which may or may not be true - they may not even know the family).

People understand the 'last night panic' , especially if she had promised the kids keepsakes at the store. I understand her reporting it to Disney, MAW and GKTW if she really felt she was wronged.
I think the thing people are having son issue with is that after she reported it to all those places, she took it to the media. That is where most people are drawing the line and saying 'not cool.'


----------



## kellyw8863

And that's fine. I don't think it's "cool" either, and it's certainly not how how I would've handled things. My only argument is that the situation is likely more complex than it appears on the surface. Do we really need to vilify her as "ungrateful," "entitled", "greedy", and less than a mother based on what one article in an obscure newspaper has posted?  A little compassion has the ability to go a long way.


----------



## WantToGoNow

sookie said:
			
		

> Honestly you would probably qualify, and can self refer (if your under 18).
> 
> Ask for something good - like the top room available at the poly or something!



Actually we were referred by someone (no idea who), recd the papers asking for medical release, recs papers asking for her wishes, got her hopes up and the Hematologist shot it down because its only life threatening if she doesn't get prompt treatment.  I hope we are never in a position where we can't get to her meds quickly enough (or can't afford the $800 12-dose medication that insurance won't cover because it doesn't come in generic), or get to the point where we don't realize the fall or bump needs clotting meds.  She has so many nosebleeds and bruises that I fear we have become immune to it.   The drs nurse told us that she would qualify when she diagnosed when she was 4 or I wouldn't have pursued it.  So instead we will plan that trip for her ourselves -the only thing we can't give her is GKTW.


----------



## mom2rtk

kellyw8863 said:


> And that's fine. I don't think it's "cool" either, and it's certainly not how how I would've handled things. My only argument is that the situation is likely more complex than it appears on the surface. Do we really need to vilify her as "ungrateful," "entitled", "greedy", and less than a mother based on what one article in an obscure newspaper has posted?  A little compassion has the ability to go a long way.



I'm curious what you think she wanted to accomplish by contacting her local "obscure" newspaper? She had something in her mind when she contacted them.

As Sue said, for me that's were I draw the line. If I walked by that night and saw the meltdown happen, and knew the back story, my heart would have broken for her. I can totally see how she could become irrational. Heck, if I was there for the party, I probably would have offered to go in with my wristband and do the shopping on her behalf. I would have totally understood how the situation could have led to the her meltdown.

But once she had time to go home and pull herself together she should have then looked back and reflected on all the great memories they had made, all the great things Disney and MAW had done for them. And in the cold light of day...... she should never have made the choice to contact the paper.


----------



## disney david

mom2rtk said:


> I'm curious what you think she wanted to accomplish by contacting her local "obscure" newspaper? She had something in her mind when she contacted them.
> 
> As Sue said, for me that's were I draw the line. If I walked by that night and saw the meltdown happen, and knew the back story, my heart would have broken for her. I can totally see how she could become irrational. Heck, if I was there for the party, I probably would have offered to go in with my wristband and do the shopping on her behalf. I would have totally understood how the situation could have led to the her meltdown.
> 
> But once she had time to go home and pull herself together she should have then looked back and reflected on all the great memories they had made, all the great things Disney and MAW had done for them. And in the cold light of day...... she should never have made the choice to contact the paper.



She did it Hoping a major news story picks it up CNN and other news outlets sometimes pick up the smaller news if it a story they can spin to make a company like Disney look bad. Just look at the post with the abuse to the gac.


----------



## Disneylover99

kellyw8863 said:


> And that's fine. I don't think it's "cool" either, and it's certainly not how how I would've handled things. My only argument is that the situation is likely more complex than it appears on the surface. Do we really need to vilify her as "ungrateful," "entitled", "greedy", and less than a mother based on what one article in an obscure newspaper has posted?  A little compassion has the ability to go a long way.



Well in the article it states she has filed multiple complaints. 

I hope Disney does apologize to her.......in a letter with no form of compensation offered. I hope the cm is disciplined with a "stern talking to". That should be enough. 

If that's not enough for the mother, well then, I would say she's pretty greedy.


----------



## North of Mouse

kellyw8863 said:


> With all due respect, you "get" MAW families only to a certain extent unless you ARE a MAW family. Once again - for the last time - I'm not saying the woman was right. I'm not saying that she should've been granted entry. I am saying that a little compassion and understanding as to the emotional roller coaster that Wish families are on would go a long way. Saying that she is "ungrateful" and "entitled" and a "mother" (Really?  We're going to put mother in quotes as though she's less of a mother because of this one situation?) MAY NOT BE - may, as in it's a possibility, not a certainty - entirely accurate due to the complexity of the situation.





kellyw8863 said:


> And that's fine. I don't think it's "cool" either, and it's certainly not how how I would've handled things. My only argument is that the situation is likely more complex than it appears on the surface. Do we really need to vilify her as "ungrateful," "entitled", "greedy", and less than a mother based on what one article in an obscure newspaper has posted?  A little compassion has the ability to go a long way.



No one is saying that they don't have compassion for her because of the situation that she is in with her child. BUT, again I'll say that is NO excuse to demand what she wanted against the policy, then make a scene when told she couldn't. This child that was so sick SUFFERED more by HER actions by putting him through this experience because SHE wanted her way! She was not thinking of him at all.

I, too, have a situation with one of my children, so don't think I don't understand a mother's suffering, but I DO refuse to use it to get sympathy, nor to get my way when it's flat out wrong, so don't play that card with me about not understanding.


----------



## kellyw8863

She filed multiple complaints on the same issue with the organizations involved (at least according to the article). That doesn't necessarily speak to a long history of entitled behavior. And again. I get that the sticking point for most is that she came home and alerted the newspapers and appears to be looking for compensation. But maybe they had a crappy week?  Maybe she's dealing (and not dealing well) with post-Wish trip letdown. We don't know. And if my biggest fault in this is granting her more compassion than she might deserve, I'm okay with that.


----------



## North of Mouse

Disneylover99 said:


> Well in the article it states she has filed multiple complaints.
> 
> I hope Disney does apologize to her.......in a letter with no form of compensation offered. I hope the cm is disciplined with a "stern talking to". That should be enough.
> 
> If that's not enough for the mother, well then, I would say she's pretty greedy.



"a stern talking to"????? Why? For what Disney taught them to say when someone wants to stay and shop with no party ticket??

By reporting this to everyone, especially the Media, all she wants is her way, and she is enjoying playing the sympathy card - showing big mean ole Disney that they have to bow to her wishes.

kellyw8863, actually a lot of us have 'crappy' weeks, are we all entitled to use that excuse to try to cause trouble?


----------



## disney david

Thankfully gktw and make a wish are handling this right not stepping in Disney toes. And not rushing to judgement either they understand if some thing did happen Disney would take care of it. But I feel at least with gktw they don't think it happened like she said. I guess then article dose not make it clear it says park employee and she said manager on the face book post. I now both are cms but  you lost of the time don't refer to a manager as a employee.


----------



## SueM in MN

Disneylover99 said:


> Well in the article it states she has filed multiple complaints.
> 
> I hope Disney does apologize to her.......in a letter with no form of compensation offered. I hope the cm is disciplined with a "stern talking to". That should be enough.
> 
> If that's not enough for the mother, well then, I would say she's pretty greedy.


I understood it to be multiple complaints about the same incident, but it's not totally clear.


----------



## kellyw8863

But when people judge her as being "greedy", "entitled", and less of a mother based on one situation, especially when they haven't walked a mile in her shoes, then yes, that's lacking compassion. And with that, I'm out because it seems as though my attempts to inspire a little understanding are futile. Off to give thanks for all that I have, and the wonderful, caring people I have in my life.


----------



## Disneylover99

North of Mouse said:


> "a stern talking to"????? Why? For what Disney taught them to say when someone wants to stay and shop with no party ticket??



I put it in quotes because Disney can tell the mom that this is what they have done in their "apology letter" offering no compensation.

This should satisfy the mom. This is what she asked for. I would rather Disney handled it this way rather then giving her any type of compensation. 

I certainly don't think the cm should be disciplined at all. I just think it would be a good way for Disney to handle things.


----------



## Disneylover99

SueM in MN said:


> I understood it to be multiple complaints about the same incident, but it's not totally clear.



I read it this way as well. But how many complaints do you need about the same incident?


----------



## disney david

kellyw8863 said:


> But when people judge her as being "greedy", "entitled", and less of a mother based on one situation, especially when they haven't walked a mile in her shoes, then yes, that's lacking compassion. And with that, I'm out because it seems as though my attempts to inspire a little understanding are futile. Off to give thanks for all that I have, and the wonderful, caring people I have in my life.



Their no reason to act like that even if we all walked in her shoes. I dose not give her a right to act like that because she was on a make a wish trip sorry. If it happened any where else and she caused hat much trouble she would find the police showing up and maybe getting arrested but since Disney has a heart and also want to keep their image they won't unless they have to. Now if it was any other guest doing he same thing they would of  been removed form the park and depends on how Disney want to handle it banned.  She didn't have to I to the media she did that to Shaming  Disney into giving her something and hope Disney dose not.


----------



## North of Mouse

disney david said:


> Their no reason to act like that even if we all walked in her shoes. I dose not give her a right to act like that because she was on a make a wish trip sorry. If it happened any where else and she caused hat much trouble she would find the police showing up and maybe getting arrested but since Disney has a heart and also want to keep their image they won't unless they have to. Now if it was any other guest doing he same thing they would of  been removed form the park and depends on how Disney want to handle it banned.  She didn't have to I to the media she did that to Shaming  Disney into giving her something and hope Disney dose not.


----------



## ttintagel

I was a seriously ill kid, and my mother never acted remotely like that in public. She's the one putting herself out there for comment, so no, I'm not uncomfortable commenting about her.

She had plenty of options for shopping; she could have gone to another park or a nearby resort and gotten the same merchandise. It wasn't about the kids. It was a personal power trip.


----------



## edinburghlass

kellyw8863 said:


> But when people judge her as being "greedy", "entitled", and less of a mother based on one situation, especially when they haven't walked a mile in her shoes, then yes, that's lacking compassion. And with that, I'm out because it seems as though my attempts to inspire a little understanding are futile. Off to give thanks for all that I have, and the wonderful, caring people I have in my life.



I've spent the afternoon reading your MAW trip report and it has given me and my rather uncaring 22 year old daughter a greater understanding of how a MAW trip works so please don't think you haven't inspired understanding in some readers. Like you we don't think this mother was "cool" in her way of handling the situation at the time or since her return but you have inspired my daughter to think about volunteering at the Village next year when I told her it was something we can do.

Our best wishes to your lovely girls.


----------



## patsal

Just another example of a spoiled mom who thinks she is entitled.  We all have things that cause us stress, she is just using this to get attention and the poor CM did what she was supposed to do.  If Mom wanted to stay in the park beyond the regular day she could have paid for additional tickets with her MAW spending money.  So sad to see the children being used and abused to get her own way.


----------



## anthony2k7

What time would the first parade have been that night? Its usually around 8:30 isn't it?

Conveniently close to around the time it would have been after standing outside the shop with her crying kid for an hour.

I assume these timings are related to why Disney finally relented and allowed them to make their purchases. 

What a horrible awkward position for all Disney CM's to be in. Rules are rules and Disney must stick to the hard ticket rules otherwise word will get around and everyone will begin abusing. Somehow Disney had to remove this family from the park without it becoming a international news headline story that a MAW family were kicked out the park! - and preferably before the parade!

I personally think Disney maybe should give guests the option "I can process your purchases, however the park is now closed to non-hard ticketed guests and so I will need to have a CM escort you from the park after your purchases. Alternatively, you can leave without your purchases and without being escorted."


----------



## Kellykins1218

ttintagel said:


> It wasn't about the kids. It was a personal power trip.


----------



## anthony2k7

kellyw8863 said:


> She filed multiple complaints on the same issue with the organizations involved (at least according to the article).



Specifically, the article says "Mrs. Moss filed multiple complaints with Walt Disney World."

So either, she filed multiple complaints about exactly the same thing. Or she filed separate complaints about the first CM and then the manager. Or maybe it means she filed other complaints during the trip about other even more trivial issues.

Either way, it seems for some reason shes extremely desperate to keep on at Disney until she gets a response that suits her (free trip?).


----------



## disney david

This happened on nov 1 so let say the article I think came out the 7. She didn't really the Disney anytime to respond to the complaint. If this was a month later and no response maybe contact news. At least she could say she tried. But you have to the then sometime to process the complaint. Not sure the time frame of the article and her complaint.


----------



## anthony2k7

I think its worth also quoting this comment made against the original article supposedly by someone who knows this family:



> I would not describe him as ill because he is one of the most active and playful children I have have met. I will not say he suffers because he is growing into a wonderful little boy who can deal with the cards life dealt him.



So the child is very active and apparently doesn't suffer either. Yes he's no doubt had some tough times in his life.

However, I'm not entirely sure this child sounds like the typical beneficiary of aid from MAW.


----------



## Schmeck

kellyw8863 said:


> GKTW and MAW.



So, not told by Disney - that's where I think this issue is starting from. MAW and GKTW have no say over Disney policy. Disney graciously allows MAW to happen on their property. If someone took info from MAW and GKTW and thought it flowed over to Disney management, then I could see how they would expect something like the original scenario. No excuse for the woman to go all over the top about it though.


----------



## anthony2k7

I bet Disney aren't particularly pleased about her using a photopass character photo in the article either!

I thought the rights of the photo only allowed for "personal use" rather than publication?


----------



## midaroco

Here is Mrs. Moss' response to some comments regarding the article:

mayare18 hours ago
Joanne, you have been humiliated by your neighbors over this incident. Maybe, there will be a lesson for you....GRATEFULLNESS.

LikeShare
JoAnne Pulizzi- Moss7 hours ago
I don't feel humiliated. I be leave in what I did. I did it for the right reason. If you feel humiliated for me I feel sorry for you.
It was our last night there and the kids wanted to buy toys to remember the trip so we try and go into the store and the lady tells us "NO you need to go buy Halloween bands cause its past 7pm" ( by the way the bands cost $364 just to go trick or treating) so I say get the manger the manger heather comes out and says " how can I help you?" I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys? The manger turns to us and says and I quote " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" now I was pissed !!! I said I'm what ? All I want to do is go in a store and buy my kids toys with my own money we were not asking her to buy the toys!! How dare her say " I'm taking advantage of my sons wish" she has no clue what I go through for PJ he has a port in his chest and he gets needles every other day to stay alive. Until she is in my shoes she should keep her mouth shut. Then we refused to leave I'm not going to have 3 crying kids cause we don't have a band on to buy toys. She called security on us they did nothing cause they knew how are you going to tell a make a wish kid he can't buy a toy they made us wait out side over an hour then they finally let is buy them toys, I made so many complaints and no one wants to appioligize for what she said to us do we went to the paper to get Disney's attention. Also if Disney partners up with make a wish the employes should be much nicer and know not to say things like that. That was disgusting what she said to usless

LikeShare


----------



## disneycrazi

midaroco said:


> Here is Mrs. Moss' response to some comments regarding the article:  mayare18 hours ago Joanne, you have been humiliated by your neighbors over this incident. Maybe, there will be a lesson for you....GRATEFULLNESS.  LikeShare JoAnne Pulizzi- Moss7 hours ago I don't feel humiliated. I be leave in what I did. I did it for the right reason. If you feel humiliated for me I feel sorry for you. It was our last night there and the kids wanted to buy toys to remember the trip so we try and go into the store and the lady tells us "NO you need to go buy Halloween bands cause its past 7pm" ( by the way the bands cost $364 just to go trick or treating) so I say get the manger the manger heather comes out and says " how can I help you?" I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys? The manger turns to us and says and I quote " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" now I was pissed !!! I said I'm what ? All I want to do is go in a store and buy my kids toys with my own money we were not asking her to buy the toys!! How dare her say " I'm taking advantage of my sons wish" she has no clue what I go through for PJ he has a port in his chest and he gets needles every other day to stay alive. Until she is in my shoes she should keep her mouth shut. Then we refused to leave I'm not going to have 3 crying kids cause we don't have a band on to buy toys. She called security on us they did nothing cause they knew how are you going to tell a make a wish kid he can't buy a toy they made us wait out side over an hour then they finally let is buy them toys, I made so many complaints and no one wants to appioligize for what she said to us do we went to the paper to get Disney's attention. Also if Disney partners up with make a wish the employes should be much nicer and know not to say things like that. That was disgusting what she said to usless  LikeShare



Good gracious someone please get this poor woman spell and grammar check!


----------



## anthony2k7

lol yep, and to make it worse she keeps posting the exact same copy and pasted reponse from the "It was our last night there..." onwards in her response to everything!


----------



## TinyTim2

I am a ex nyer and this is no surprise to me. People from Staten Island (not all but a lot) run to the local paper (this is a staten island only paper not the ny times or post) for anything and making a big problem about nothing. I give the mother a little slack because of the kid's medical problems but she was way out of line. As for what the cm said if (and that's a big if) then the cm was wrong saying it. I wonder if Disney has this on tape from a camera and would love to see it. To me MAW and GTKTW do one hell of a job and don't need to be associated with this type of press.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

disneycrazi said:
			
		

> Good gracious someone please get this poor woman spell and grammar check!



Lol.... 'Be leave'


----------



## Gorechick

What I'd like to know is how long was she making a stink asking them to bend the rules to let her shop BEFORE the supervisor called her out.  I doubt the supervisor told her flat out right away that  she was taking advantage. I'm betting she kept demanding preferential treatment to get let in after closing time even when CM's were POLITELY speaking with her. She wasn't getting her way so SHE probably kept at it and escalated it. Wish trip or not, rules are rules and they are in place for a reason.


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

I am sorry, but the more I think about this the more I believe she is just looking for attention and to get something out of Disney!.

If all she wanted was a apology, she could have just asked for it and hope for the best. All she has dome now is make is likely there is much more to this story she is not telling us.

AKK


----------



## bidnow5

I can understand the stress making her be not herself at Disney but making a big deal after the fact to the newspaper makes me think she is for sure trying to get something or setting up her story to file a lawsuit


----------



## cjbcam

I hate people like this. I feel sorry for the little boy and who on earth makes children sit there and cry for an hour? I understand an emotional breakdown or whatever but putting your kids through that for an hour? People like this will eventually make wish trips no longer happen. If Disney gets enough bad press about wish trips eventually they will just say enough is enough and do away with it. Not saying they will over this one thing but if one person complains then more are more likely to.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

kellyw8863 said:


> With all due respect, you "get" MAW families only to a certain extent unless you ARE a MAW family . . .




1) I typically let things run off my back, like water on a duck.
2) But, this one is hard to leave sit.
3) Your remark assumes others have not had MAW-type events/circumstances.
4) *ONE SHOULD EXPLORER BEFORE ONE MAKES ASSUMPTIONS OR COMMENTS.*
5) Put it this way, I have intimate knowledge of being a MAW Family.
6) Therefore, I do "get" it.
7) *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT*, of course.


----------



## sookie

kellyw8863 said:


> I think it's important to keep in mind that the whole Make A Wish thing is incredibly difficult for those of us who go through it, and that we can't account for this mother's emotional state by the end of the trip. On the surface, it seems like we as parents of wish kids should be overjoyed that our children are chosen for wishes and we are - it's a truly awesome experience. But it's really much more complex than that, especially when your child is one who lives daily with a life-threatening, life-limiting condition. Once you get past the, "Oh my gosh, we're going to Disney," you're left with, "Oh my gosh,I can't believe my kid is sick enough to qualify because Make A Wish is only for the REALLY sick kids". And then there's a lot of pressure for the trip to be perfect, and the fear that it won't be perfect, and the idea that you'll never get to do this again for as long as the child may live.   The article says this was on their last night. The last night before their lives are going back to the way they have always been - the needle sticks, the fear, the hospitalizations. Don't you think that perhaps emotions were running high?  Maybe they hadn't had a great week health wise?  Maybe mom knew that things were trending south and they were about to get a huge smack from reality, that she wanted one last chance to do this for her kids?  We don't know. All we know is what we see on the surface, that there was an apparently unbalanced mom who just wanted more after she had already been given so much. We don't even know that this is who she really is. You spend all week as a Wish family being told if you want something, ask for it. Don't be afraid to tell people you're on a Wish trip to see if you can get some special consideration. We're told that. We're told that the Wish is for the child but the experience is for the family.   It's a complex thing, one that you can't fully understand until you've lived it. In many ways, when we went back as a family this past April, the trip was so much better there were no expectations that it would be the trip of a lifetime. There was no pressure for it to be perfect. We could simply be together as a family. Again, something that's hard to understand unless you've lived it.



She wanted what she wanted, and that was it. When we were on site last month, they had busses running from the MK to DTD - it was a new "thing". The toy store there is huge and beautiful, and I believe it has everything that the Emporium does. They could have also hopped to another park and shopped / played there. I believe that when the MK has a party night, at least one other park as EMH that are extended. 

The fact of the matter is, she had options - lots of them. Oh, they also had a rental car and several thousand dollars in spending money from MAW - not just the trip.

 She just decided not to take advantage of her options, didn't plan ahead to get souvenirs for her kids - this was all on her.


----------



## teller80

anthony2k7 said:


> What time would the first parade have been that night? Its usually around 8:30 isn't it?
> 
> Conveniently close to around the time it would have been after standing outside the shop with her crying kid for an hour.
> 
> I assume these timings are related to why Disney finally relented and allowed them to make their purchases.
> 
> What a horrible awkward position for all Disney CM's to be in. Rules are rules and Disney must stick to the hard ticket rules otherwise word will get around and everyone will begin abusing. Somehow Disney had to remove this family from the park without it becoming a international news headline story that a MAW family were kicked out the park! - and preferably before the parade!
> 
> *I personally think Disney maybe should give guests the option "I can process your purchases, however the park is now closed to non-hard ticketed guests and so I will need to have a CM escort you from the park after your purchases. Alternatively, you can leave without your purchases and without being escorted*."



I think it (the bolded paragraph) would be too hard to enforce, and thats why they do not allow it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> This is a quote of what the mom keeps posting in the story comments.



How sad to end a magical experience like this.  Disney and the MAW foundation do so much for these children it appears to be another case of abusing the generosity of these organizations.  One should learn from the demise of the GAC!


----------



## Friend of a Mouse

sookie said:


> He has hemophilia. Poor little dude - he is cute.
> 
> I think it is great that MAW kids get to go and have a great time at Disney. If your 5 - and a MAW kid - your pretty much going to Disney!
> 
> However, that being said - many of these kids are not on deaths door when they walk into the gates of WDW. There are some though that look it - I saw one that was a pale little thing in her wheelchair at WDW, very thin and white, wearing a mask and blankets in October - she looked exhausted too. I'm pretty sure she was a wish kid. I felt like I wanted to just take her back to her room for a nap - her family was pushing her around at all times of the morning and night. But maybe that was what she wanted.
> 
> Anyway, you can qualify for a MAW trip by having any life altering condition or, at least at one time, a condition that was life threatening for you (a chronic disease, even if well controlled - something like hemophilia).
> 
> I think that mom is blowing this one over the top - I don't think that being a MAW kid entitles you to everything mom wishes or desires during your trip if you didn't plan for it. I mean, honestly - they couldn't spring for the party tickets after having their vacation paid for like that? Or at least asked MAW in advance for party tickets, just by doing a little planning? I bet they would have made it happen.
> 
> Even the little cancer kiddos have to be well enough to tolerate the trip (usually). It is not only for kids who are on hospice or anything else. Just - life threatening illness. So they could be recovering, have a good prognosis and doing well at that time, but still be eligible for MAW. We all just hear MAW and immediately drop because they are kids and sick. But still - the adults have to have some boundaries (and personal responsibility).
> 
> http://wish.org/about-us/making-a-difference/granting-wishes





sookie said:


> Honestly you would probably qualify, and can self refer (if your under 18).
> 
> Ask for something good - like the top room available at the poly or something!



I am a wish granter for make a wish and wanted to clarify because I can see where this would be confusing:
MAW grants wishes to children who have a life threatening illness at the time of referral. It is not specifically for terminal illness and indeed, often the wish can have a positive effect on treatment outcomes. The important thing is that it must be life threatening at the time if referral as certified by the child's physician, if it was life threatening and no longer is at the time of referral, that child does not qualify. A well controlled chronic disease may very likely not qualify as it would no longer be life threatening. Again, we do not make the determination, the physician does.

Another thing to take note of is that kids going through make a wish are required to stay at the village. MAW des not pay for on site stays, so telling someone to ask for certain resorts/rooms can lead to disappointment. 

That being said, I would never discourage somebody who believes they or their child qualify from referring. The physician will make the final determination if the child qualifies. Often if they do not qualify for us but do for another organization, we will give them that information.


----------



## sookie

Friend of a Mouse said:


> I am a wish granter for make a wish and wanted to clarify because I can see where this would be confusing:
> MAW grants wishes to children who have a life threatening illness at the time of referral. It is not specifically for terminal illness and indeed, often the wish can have a positive effect on treatment outcomes. The important thing is that it must be life threatening at the time if referral as certified by the child's physician, if it was life threatening and no longer is at the time of referral, that child does not qualify. A well controlled chronic disease may very likely not qualify as it would no longer be life threatening. Again, we do not make the determination, the physician does.
> 
> Another thing to take note of is that kids going through make a wish are required to stay at the village. MAW des not pay for on site stays, so telling someone to ask for certain resorts/rooms can lead to disappointment.
> 
> That being said, I would never discourage somebody who believes they or their child qualify from referring. The physician will make the final determination if the child qualifies. Often if they do not qualify for us but do for another organization, we will give them that information.



I did not know they had to stay at GKTW if doing a Disney trip.

Also, is that amount of spending money - when food, lodging, rental car, tickets, and everything else is covered - usual?

So, do you think this kid - who has been described as a well controlled hemophiliac (even though he has a significant form) and basically living a normal life at home per people on the local media website (if this were true) - would usually qualify for a wish trip usually? Going by what the website says....

http://wish.org/refer-a-child

It also seems to be very dependent on what the medical provider says for the patient.


----------



## 3Gsandme

I don't think there is any reason to doubt the validity of this child's wish trip. MAW was provided with information that made them feel as though he was eligible and I think beginning to question who is or isn't worthy gets into slippery slope territory. I have no idea how long it takes to process a wish, but at the time of application this child was eligible.

I understand that a wish trip can be loaded with emotions that are difficult for families to navigate and hopefully MAW has counselor available to help families cope with the range of emotions they have during the trip. But, I don't think I'm
Not a compassionate person because I've decided the parent in question is a class A jerk.  I have kids and little ones too. Had I been her and found the store closed, I'd have asked if there was anyplace outside of the MK where I could shop and then once being told where I could do that, I'd console the kids and we'd go to the alternate venue. 

You can't play the tired card. How tired people were was overlooked while she fought for an hour to access something she wasn't entitled to regardless of how her trip was funded. She had a rental car and could have been at Downtown Disney in far less time than she stood outside. She wants to be acknowledged as a parent under extreme duress who needs loads of understanding and sympathy yet made decisions that didn't show that to her own children.


----------



## chip611

Let's just pause for a moment and have little compassion for the CM that had this rediculous complaint filled against her. I guarantee you she's been fired, anytime anything goes public involving CM's they're considered a liability. So now because this mother used the famous line of, "it's our last day" and threw a hissy-fit that poor woman is probably out a job. I worked at WDW for 5 years and at least 10 times a day we'd hear that excuse, "it's our last day"... And at least 10 times a day when we said no we were told, "you ruined our vacation" "how could you say no to my child" "you're a horrible person" and so on. 
I have no problem with a little compassion but she had the whole vacation to buy those toys and chose not to. I'd bet you the CM's gave her a variety of options of places she could go buy the toys but she chose to make a scene. Therefore not only ruining her families night but every other family around her.


----------



## disney david

chip611 said:


> Let's just pause for a moment and have little compassion for the CM that had this rediculous complaint filled against her. I guarantee you she's been fired, anytime anything goes public involving CM's they're considered a liability. So now because this mother used the famous line of, "it's our last day" and threw a hissy-fit that poor woman is probably out a job. I worked at WDW for 5 years and at least 10 times a day we'd hear that excuse, "it's our last day"... And at least 10 times a day when we said no we were told, "you ruined our vacation" "how could you say no to my child" "you're a horrible person" and so on.
> I have no problem with a little compassion but she had the whole vacation to buy those toys and chose not to. I'd bet you the CM's gave her a variety of options of places she could go buy the toys but she chose to make a scene. Therefore not only ruining her families night but every other family around her.



When you worked for Disney and let's say this happened or something close what the protocol to call security. She says the manager said the that line so just wondering what your supposed to do win a guest that arguing and causing a scene and if it different if it a maw family.


----------



## lauradis

kellyw8863 said:


> But when people judge her as being "greedy", "entitled", and less of a mother based on one situation, especially when they haven't walked a mile in her shoes, then yes, that's lacking compassion. And with that, I'm out because it seems as though my attempts to inspire a little understanding are futile. Off to give thanks for all that I have, and the wonderful, caring people I have in my life.



Being the mother of a multi handicapped child with a rare genetic disorder, that he will have to live and deal with his physical issues till the day he dies, oh I understand to well, the emotional pain a mother goes thru.

Here's the but,
1. She ask to shop after the store was closed
2. She got to shop in the closed store.

After number 2 that should be end of the story.  The witch in me hopes Disney doesn't give here anything but a letter.


----------



## Granny square

lauradis said:


> Being the mother of a multi handicapped child with a rare genetic disorder, that he will have to live and deal with his physical issues till the day he dies, oh I understand to well, the emotional pain a mother goes thru.  Here's the but, 1. She ask to shop after the store was closed 2. She got to shop in the closed store.  After number 2 that should be end of the story.  The witch in me hopes Disney doesn't give here anything but a letter.



Wow! Agree!


----------



## WantToGoNow

Friend of a Mouse said:
			
		

> I am a wish granter for make a wish and wanted to clarify because I can see where this would be confusing:
> MAW grants wishes to children who have a life threatening illness at the time of referral. It is not specifically for terminal illness and indeed, often the wish can have a positive effect on treatment outcomes. The important thing is that it must be life threatening at the time if referral as certified by the child's physician, if it was life threatening and no longer is at the time of referral, that child does not qualify. A well controlled chronic disease may very likely not qualify as it would no longer be life threatening. Again, we do not make the determination, the physician does.



And we have very odd Hematoligist.  My dd had an appt there on Halloween - the entire dept was dressed up as Wizard of Oz except him.  He said he didn't know it was Halloween.  We were specifically told by his office to apply (but we didn't someone else did, I don't know who).

My dd doesn't clot.  She will always be "fine" right up until she wrecks that bike and hits her head, or falls off those bleachers she shouldn't have been climbing on, or is in a car accident, or a number of other things.  We were told to always treat first and diagnose second or by the time we realize she has internal bleeding it will be too late.  In the next year or so we will have a whole new set of issues when her monthly "friend" decides to make an appearance.  Definitely not looking forward to that.


----------



## Granny square

WantToGoNow said:


> And we have very odd Hematoligist.  My dd had an appt there on Halloween - the entire dept was dressed up as Wizard of Oz except him.  He said he didn't know it was Halloween.  We were specifically told by his office to apply (but we didn't someone else did, I don't know who).  My dd doesn't clot.  She will always be "fine" right up until she wrecks that bike and hits her head, or falls off those bleachers she shouldn't have been climbing on, or is in a car accident, or a number of other things.  We were told to always treat first and diagnose second or by the time we realize she has internal bleeding it will be too late.  In the next year or so we will have a whole new set of issues when her monthly "friend" decides to make an appearance.  Definitely not looking forward to that.



So scary. I'm sorry.


----------



## SueM in MN

3Gsandme said:


> I don't think there is any reason to doubt the validity of this child's wish trip. MAW was provided with information that made them feel as though he was eligible and I think beginning to question who is or isn't worthy gets into slippery slope territory. I have no idea how long it takes to process a wish, but at the time of application.


I think this is important to remember. 
The child DID meet MAW's guidelines for being eligible to get a wish granted. 

Being a caring, appreciative, patient and generally nice person is extremely helpful in being parent of a child with disabilities. 
But, it's not a requirement of getting a wish granted. There are parents who are all of those things and some who are none of those things. 
It might just be their personality or their reaction to stress. 
Even though the media usually portrays people with disabled children as almost saintly, there are some who fit more on the 'not nice' end of the scale. 

We don't know from this story where this family fits - all we know is that the mom is fixated on this single incident to the point where it seems to be defining her child's MAW experience. 
Maybe it happened the way she says (but there are lots of holes in her story). 
Maybe she misinterpreted things that were said. 
Maybe she blew things totally out of proportion. 
Maybe she was in such an emotional state that she was 'ready to blow' at anything. 
Maybe she was nice. Maybe she was a jerk. 
We don't know. 

There are lessons that can be learned from this. 
No one has the ability to control what others say or do. We do have the ability to control our reaction to what happens to us. It's in our power to let go or let something that happened poison an otherwise good experience.
And, once the poisoning has started to get hold, it's very hard to get out of that mindset. So, much better not to go there in the first place.


----------



## leebee

Having read the entire thread (it's a slow Sunday morning here)...

Yes, I think the mom was out of control. I don't think they should have let her shop, but by the time they'd pitched enough of a fit, it was easier to let her shop than to continue to let it escalate. HOWEVER... this seems to be becoming Disney's modus operandi, regardless of the reason. How many times have you seen a parent/kid pitching a huge fit at Disney, and Disney "gives in" somehow, just to make it stop? My sister has a friend who's practically made a career of getting free things from Disney by pitching a fit. Last time it happened (and my sister was there so I am confident of details), everyone in the party, including my sister and her kids, got free one-day passes to WDW.  The reason? RnR shut down for about an hour, her kids and husband were "trapped" inside, and nobody could give her accurate information about how long they'd be stuck in there. She knew everyone was OK, because the kids were with the dad and the dad was TALKING TO THE MOM ON THEIR CELL PHONES, but it was annoying to have to suspend her touring while waiting for the rest of her family to get off RnR. BIG scene at Guest Services, she was gonna tell all her friends not to go to Disney, she'd be talking to the press about Disney's callous attitude, and  voila  free passes for all to make up for time lost on this day. 

People are tired, hot, stressed, disappointed, have cranky kids, are cranky themselves... such is a day at Disney. Fits are pitched, and Disney caters to them because it's the easiest way to smooth things over and eliminate a scene. It's wrong, but it happens all the time. What are you gonna do?


----------



## Surfinpiratee

chip611 said:


> Let's just pause for a moment and have little compassion for the CM that had this rediculous complaint filled against her. I guarantee you she's been fired, anytime anything goes public involving CM's they're considered a liability. So now because this mother used the famous line of, "it's our last day" and threw a hissy-fit that poor woman is probably out a job. I worked at WDW for 5 years and at least 10 times a day we'd hear that excuse, "it's our last day"... And at least 10 times a day when we said no we were told, "you ruined our vacation" "how could you say no to my child" "you're a horrible person" and so on.
> I have no problem with a little compassion but she had the whole vacation to buy those toys and chose not to. I'd bet you the CM's gave her a variety of options of places she could go buy the toys but she chose to make a scene. Therefore not only ruining her families night but every other family around her.



Thats really sad


----------



## Schmeck

WantToGoNow said:


> And we have very odd Hematoligist.  My dd had an appt there on Halloween - the entire dept was dressed up as Wizard of Oz except him.  He said he didn't know it was Halloween.  We were specifically told by his office to apply (but we didn't someone else did, I don't know who).
> 
> My dd doesn't clot.  She will always be "fine" right up until she wrecks that bike and hits her head, or falls off those bleachers she shouldn't have been climbing on, or is in a car accident, or a number of other things.  We were told to always treat first and diagnose second or by the time we realize she has internal bleeding it will be too late.  In the next year or so we will have a whole new set of issues when her monthly "friend" decides to make an appearance.  Definitely not looking forward to that.



Wouldn't she be placed on the pill to prevent that?


----------



## katelynnsmama

ttintagel said:


> Yeah, there are definitely big holes in the narrative here. If the CM did say she was taking advantage (which, honestly, it really sounds like she was), especially if he said it in front of the kid, that wasn't a great thing to do.
> 
> On the other hand, I've worked retail, and just from the quotes from the Mom in the news story, I can EASILY imagine a situation where she might have stood there screaming, yelling, throwing a tantrum, making personal attacks against the CM, and pushing and pushing until anyone without superhuman levels of cool would lose a little bit of control. I've seen my share of customers like that; they know that employees can only take so much, and they'll either give in or snap. And if they snap, then you can either go over their heads or sue.
> 
> Sure, he could have called a manager to deal with her right away, but I've been in the MK when they're emptying out for a hard-ticket party, and it's a zoo. Back in my retail days, you'd page a manager and wait 20 minutes; half the time the customer got fed up and stormed out waiting. With the chronic understaffing levels at Disney parks, I can only imagine how hard it is to get a manager on the floor when it's not an emergency.
> 
> So, we don't know the whole story, but I find it plausible either way.



This says it perfectly.


----------



## chip611

disney david said:
			
		

> When you worked for Disney and let's say this happened or something close what the protocol to call security. She says the manager said the that line so just wondering what your supposed to do win a guest that arguing and causing a scene and if it different if it a maw family.



On party nights specifically, we were trained to apologize for the inconvenience and explain some of the other places they could go to get what they needed. In this case they would have probably suggested the Contemp or DRD. Security is always called if a guest is ever making a scene or if a CM ever feels threatened. I would imagine that Security was unsure what to do because you never want to kick out a MaW family, however any other guest would have been escorted out. They got special treatment because the were MaW, that's guaranteed. No other guest would've been able to get into that store after the park was closed. 

Who knows if the CM said what the mother is saying she said. I know that as a CM, I was verbally abused more times than I could count and eventually it does take a toll. Hell, I was even physically attacked but that's another story.

I have plenty of sympathy for that mom but bottom line she used her Childs disease as an excuse to get special treatment at Disney and that is disgusting. She could've bought those toys any other day of her vacation and choose not too, she could've gone to DTD and chose not to.


----------



## chip611

Sorry DRD is DTD.


----------



## disney david

chip611 said:


> On party nights specifically, we were trained to apologize for the inconvenience and explain some of the other places they could go to get what they needed. In this case they would have probably suggested the Contemp or DRD. Security is always called if a guest is ever making a scene or if a CM ever feels threatened. I would imagine that Security was unsure what to do because you never want to kick out a MaW family, however any other guest would have been escorted out. They got special treatment because the were MaW, that's guaranteed. No other guest would've been able to get into that store after the park was closed.
> 
> Who knows if the CM said what the mother is saying she said. I know that as a CM, I was verbally abused more times than I could count and eventually it does take a toll. Hell, I was even physically attacked but that's another story.
> 
> I have plenty of sympathy for that mom but bottom line she used her Childs disease as an excuse to get special treatment at Disney and that is disgusting. She could've bought those toys any other day of her vacation and choose not too, she could've gone to DTD and chose not to.




That what I figured so since they was a maw family they got great special like she wanted and didn't get what any other family would got was a escort out of mk. It is hard on security because they get called after they get upset and the. Have to deal with them and don't want to be the ones who have to kick out the maw family.


I also think their no way they made her stand their for a hour it would of got to crowed and with the parades they would had a traffic jam with guest trying to exit or move.


----------



## leeg229

As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that. 

When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.  


This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line. 

This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point. 

I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers. 

Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for. 

I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.


----------



## leeg229

chip611 said:


> On party nights specifically, we were trained to apologize for the inconvenience and explain some of the other places they could go to get what they needed. In this case they would have probably suggested the Contemp or DRD. Security is always called if a guest is ever making a scene or if a CM ever feels threatened. I would imagine that Security was unsure what to do because you never want to kick out a MaW family, however any other guest would have been escorted out. They got special treatment because the were MaW, that's guaranteed. No other guest would've been able to get into that store after the park was closed.
> 
> Who knows if the CM said what the mother is saying she said. I know that as a CM, I was verbally abused more times than I could count and eventually it does take a toll. Hell, I was even physically attacked but that's another story.
> 
> I have plenty of sympathy for that mom but bottom line she used her Childs disease as an excuse to get special treatment at Disney and that is disgusting. She could've bought those toys any other day of her vacation and choose not too, she could've gone to DTD and chose not to.



Security WAS called but they refused to leave and somehow the duty manager heard about what was happening and ordered our managers to let the family shop for as long as they like without knowing the whole situation.


----------



## lauradis

disney david said:


> That what I figured so since they was a maw family they got great special like she wanted and didn't get what any other family would got was a escort out of mk. It is hard on security because they get called after they get upset and the. Have to deal with them and don't want to be the ones who have to kick out the maw family.
> 
> I also think their no way they made her stand their for a hour it would of got to crowed and with the parades they would had a traffic jam with guest trying to exit or move.



We where just at mnsshp on 10/24 and 27 cm did great job of clearing a path so people could exit. I know we exited at around 8 after dinner at bog, we even cheated as we exited the park just under the train station we saw headless horse man. They couldn't find picture we had ship to front. Took guy forever lol he keep saying sorry.


----------



## intheshadows

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.
> 
> When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.
> 
> 
> This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.
> 
> This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.
> 
> I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart al because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.
> 
> Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.
> 
> I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.



I'm a Plaid, but my home park is not MK. We dealt with this party during their stay. They are not your typical MAW crowd. They were ungrateful, spiteful, and hateful. I heard another guest say, "Well, if that's what Make-A-Wish is rewarding, I'm not giving them a dime this year!"

I felt bad for the kids. The parents/grandparents/entourage were some of the worst people I've dealt with in awhile.


----------



## Allison

intheshadows said:


> I'm a Plaid, but my home park is not MK. We dealt with this party during their stay. They are not your typical MAW crowd. They were ungrateful, spiteful, and hateful. I heard another guest say, "Well, if that's what Make-A-Wish is rewarding, I'm not giving them a dime this year!"
> 
> I felt bad for the kids. The parents/grandparents/entourage were some of the worst people I've dealt with in awhile.



That's really unfortunate.


----------



## leeg229

chip611 said:


> Let's just pause for a moment and have little compassion for the CM that had this rediculous complaint filled against her.* I guarantee you she's been fired, anytime anything goes public involving CM's they're considered a liability.* So now because this mother used the famous line of, "it's our last day" and threw a hissy-fit that poor woman is probably out a job. I worked at WDW for 5 years and at least 10 times a day we'd hear that excuse, "it's our last day"... And at least 10 times a day when we said no we were told, "you ruined our vacation" "how could you say no to my child" "you're a horrible person" and so on.
> I have no problem with a little compassion but she had the whole vacation to buy those toys and chose not to. I'd bet you the CM's gave her a variety of options of places she could go buy the toys but she chose to make a scene. Therefore not only ruining her families night but every other family around her.



As of last night she hasn't been fired. We've all been going out of our way to tell her that's she's awesome. She even joked about her situation when I asked for her "autograph" for a GSF she said "Ok but don't put it on the internet because I'm already famous enough."


----------



## disney david

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.
> 
> When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.
> 
> This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.
> 
> This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.
> 
> I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.
> 
> Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.
> 
> I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.



As a guest I can say sorry and I know how you feel if a cm says no I listen. I been to be party and with wrist band and around the same time the cms said very nicely that their closed to get the day guest out and bring the merchandise out. They told us to try the other locations thanked them and wished them a good night not the end of the world and no where needing to curse at anyone. I guess I was brought up to  respect people if your upset you have a right to ask to spell to a manager and if still not happy their guest services. This all can be done calmly without cursing or mistreating a cm co or not.


I glad she didn't get fired and hope she okay I wish the duty manager would support the cms a little better. At least go and speak to then and the other cms first before just letting them in. The duty manager just heard Maw family and not the rest.


Not sure if you remember the incident of the bus driver being attacked by a guest at Dhs. Well I talked to a driver that on the dis and he said the driver might be fired if they go by Disney policy. Even though the driver just put his arms up to defend him self and get the guest to stop choking him and let not forget that the man threw the baby at him. Thankfully since it made the  news the union and Disney meet and decide it wouldn't look right firing the driver for just defending him self. Also Disney did let him down and the other driver by not having more security at the bus stops at park closing.



Respect the cms they work hard and have to deal with all the guest complaints.


----------



## North of Mouse

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.
> 
> When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.
> 
> 
> This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.
> 
> This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.
> 
> I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.
> 
> Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.
> 
> I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.





leeg229 said:


> Security WAS called but they refused to leave and somehow the duty manager heard about what was happening and ordered our managers to let the family shop for as long as they like without knowing the whole situation.





intheshadows said:


> I'm a Plaid, but my home park is not MK. We dealt with this party during their stay. They are not your typical MAW crowd. They were ungrateful, spiteful, and hateful. I heard another guest say, "Well, if that's what Make-A-Wish is rewarding, I'm not giving them a dime this year!"
> 
> I felt bad for the kids. The parents/grandparents/entourage were some of the worst people I've dealt with in awhile.



I am SO sorry that y'all had to deal with these awful people. Disney should be ashamed to have let them get by with ANY breaking of the rules - MAW family or not. She was treating her child far worse than anything that any CM or Security could have said.

If they believe all their lies and give in to her farther by rewarding her atrocious behavior, I and so many others will be so furious. Why is it so hard to set an example to ALL who break the rules? Sorry, but MAW families can be told to be rule followers as well as any other family.

So, they get offended - what for?  Because they want above and beyond what they have already been graciously given? Lots of us face tough things with our children - we don't expect others to bough down to our whims.

I am going to contact the MAW foundation and do my own complaining - I, too, will not continue to give to an organization that won't step in and take some responsibility for how their families act that are there at Disney IN THEIR NAME.

Again, so sorry for all you Disney employees that had to deal with these rude, hateful, spiteful people. I will smile and be extra kind to all CM's on our next trip. We do appreciate you, and realize your job is not always magical - thank you! 

Thank you again for clarifying some things.


----------



## SueM in MN

There did seem to be a lot of holes between the sweetness and light of the mom's  report of what she said: 
_I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys? "
And further on in her report:
- we refused to leave
- Security was called
- outside crying for an hour
- then being let into the shop after an hour of crying _


----------



## disney david

Every manager and duty manager and higher up ahold have to work the door for at least one party night to see why the cms deal with.


----------



## leeg229

disney david said:


> Every manager and duty manager and higher up ahold have to work the door for at least one party night to see why the cms deal with.



If this post had a like button I'd like it and then unlike it so I could like it again. My immediate managers (like the one in the story) do walk along outside checking up on us at the doors, but aren't the ones who have to deliver the initial bad news. That duty manager though, deserves to get what we call door 1A. It's the only open door and is the designated exit door facing the train station. This door without a doubt is the one where people try to get in most.


----------



## disney david

leeg229 said:


> If this post had a like button I'd like it and then unlike it so I could like it again. My immediate managers (like the one in the story) do walk along outside checking up on us at the doors, but aren't the ones who have to deliver the initial bad news. That duty manager though, deserves to get what we call door 1A. It's the only open door and is the designated exit door facing the train station. This door without a doubt is the one where people try to get in most.



The duty manager should work every day start the first party at one door and each party go to another one. Then have to go around with the other cms and tell guest they have to leave. Sometimes it good for managers to get a refresher of what the cms deal with. So if a guest complains they know how it feels for the cm and maybe the could deal with it better. It come up with a better way so the cms don't always have to deal with rude guests. Maybe post security to walk to each door more and make sure the cms are okay.


----------



## Disneylover99

leeg229 said:


> As of last night she hasn't been fired. We've all been going out of our way to tell her that's she's awesome. She even joked about her situation when I asked for her "autograph" for a GSF she said "Ok but don't put it on the internet because I'm already famous enough."



That is such a relief. I'm glad she is maintaining a positive attitude throughout this ordeal.  and she has such supportive co workers.


----------



## Viva Las Disney

intheshadows said:


> I'm a Plaid, but my home park is not MK. We dealt with this party during their stay. They are not your typical MAW crowd. They were ungrateful, spiteful, and hateful. I heard another guest say, "Well, if that's what Make-A-Wish is rewarding, I'm not giving them a dime this year!"
> 
> I felt bad for the kids. The parents/grandparents/entourage were some of the worst people I've dealt with in awhile.



On the original news article one of the comments mentioned they had problems with this family at Universal also, even in the happiest places it seems miserable people will still be miserable, it's just unfortunate they make everyone else miserable.

Glad to hear the CM is still working and getting support, sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## SueM in MN

leeg229 said:


> If this post had a like button I'd like it and then unlike it so I could like it again. My immediate managers (like the one in the story) do walk along outside checking up on us at the doors, but aren't the ones who have to deliver the initial bad news. That duty manager though, deserves to get what we call door 1A. It's the only open door and is the designated exit door facing the train station. This door without a doubt is the one where people try to get in most.


We have seen the CMs (both as guests coming in stores who do have party wristbands and walking by as we are leaving the park during parties).

Even though some guests are none too happy, I've never seen a CM who was anything other than nice. It must be very hard because there are some entitled people out there.

I worked in retail during college. We started announcing store closing at 8:30 for 9 pm closing, then reminding people at 8:45 and at 5 minute intervals that the store would be closing at 9pm. 
We'd sometimes get people walking in at 8:55 (past the person at the door who said the store was closing in 5 minutes). Many of them would say they had one thing to pick out, but be in no hurry to leave.
The store carried merchandise similar to a Kohls store, so clothing, shoes, housewares, etc. I often wondered just how someone could have an emergency need for any of that stuff.


----------



## Vidia2

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.
> 
> When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.
> 
> 
> This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.
> 
> This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.
> 
> I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.
> 
> Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.
> 
> I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.



So, are you saying that the CM/manager didn't say what she's been accused of saying, or that it's not something she would normally say but did?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Vidia2 said:


> So, are you saying that the CM/manager didn't say what she's been accused of saying, or that it's not something she would normally say but did?


I think the poster is saying, it's not the kind of thing the manager would say, period.


----------



## chip611

leeg229 said:
			
		

> As of last night she hasn't been fired. We've all been going out of our way to tell her that's she's awesome. She even joked about her situation when I asked for her "autograph" for a GSF she said "Ok but don't put it on the internet because I'm already famous enough."



I am very glad to hear this! And thank you for giving us all the full story (because I had a feeling that mom wasn't telling the truth). I loved my job as well and miss it greatly and I understand the pains if door duty on party nights. (I was across the street at TST	 with photopass) Hopefully the rest of the Christmas parties run smoother than that Halloween party.


----------



## leeg229

Vidia2 said:


> So, are you saying that the CM/manager didn't say what she's been accused of saying, or that it's not something she would normally say but did?



I'm saying that it is not in her personality to say something like that. I wasn't close enough at all times during the hour+ that this happened to hear _everything_ so I can't definitively say that "No she didn't" or "Yes she did". What I posted was what I saw/heard myself with the exception of the mother talking to the guests on the street/sidewalk. That one I got straight from the CP who was assigned to the door. 



> I am very glad to hear this! And thank you for giving us all the full story (because I had a feeling that mom wasn't telling the truth). I loved my job as well and miss it greatly and I understand the pains if door duty on party nights. (I was across the street at TST with photopass) Hopefully the rest of the Christmas parties run smoother than that Halloween party.



It was a combination of she wasn't telling the truth, A LOT that she left out and worded her story in a way that makes all of us look like the bad guys and her, a saint. I'm loving my second program and I hope to stay on seasonally here while I finish school here. As for the Christmas parties... from everything I heard about our first party last Thursday the doors were good with no major incidents. I didn't have a door assignment because I was stocking the party exclusive merch. (Btw, if anyone is attending tonight's party and you want a party pin, buy it early. We're already low on 2 of the 5 styles)

Also, thank you everyone for the well wishes and considerations and for letting me vent a little bit here.


----------



## Kristibo42

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) I typically let things run off my back, like water on a duck.
> 2) But, this one is hard to leave sit.
> 3) Your remark assumes others have not had MAW-type events/circumstances.
> 4) *ONE SHOULD EXPLORER BEFORE ONE MAKES ASSUMPTIONS OR COMMENTS.*
> 5) Put it this way, I have intimate knowledge of being a MAW Family.
> 6) Therefore, I do "get" it.
> 7) *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT*, of course.



My family was also a MAW family and we obeyed the rules and times.  Park hour are park hours for everyone.  If you don't have tickets for the event then you leave and not make a fuss!!!  What a way to show your kids how to act!!!!


----------



## paisleys

I'm disgusted that the money I donated to Make a Wish could have gone to such an entitled witch! I also feel very sad for her child who had to endure this big scene. And the cast member. Just awful.  It really makes me not want to donate to MAW anymore.


----------



## chip611

I would continue to donate to MaW. Don't let a good thing be ruined just because of one bad family. I met many amazing and grateful MaW families over the years. And overall it is a good organization. Don't let this crazy mother ruin it for all the other deserving kids and families.


----------



## WheeledTraveler

Regardless of what may or may not have been said, the family was clearly out of line. Considering even the article says that they were having a good trip up until that point, there's really no reason for the parents to get that out of control. I really hope the kids don't learn the same behavior (or are around enough other people to balance out). It's really just sad for everyone involved.

I also think it's unfair to blame MAW for one family's behavior. We hear far more positive MAW stories both in terms of families' experiences and how MAW families act than we do stories like this. I'm sure there are other MAW families who've had the entitlement attitude, but it's far from the majority. I do hope MAW and GKTW take this as a learning experience. If they tell families that they should ask for anything, they should probably also add in "but don't expect to always get a yes response". Even if they don't, countless other families have managed to hear the same thing without then behaving like it excuses them from being completely out of control.


----------



## paisleys

chip611 said:


> I would continue to donate to MaW. Don't let a good thing be ruined just because of one bad family. I met many amazing and grateful MaW families over the years. And overall it is a good organization. Don't let this crazy mother ruin it for all the other deserving kids and families.


I know...I know.  It just makes me sick that this rotten, entitled woman was spending money that people like me donate out of the goodness of our hearts.  I love Disney and I feel like MAW should make some kind of statement against this woman's antics. Disney has always gone out of its way to make trips special for the MAW kids (as they did on this trip).
 I can't be the only one who feels this way.  She has tainted MAW for me, I can't help the way I feel. It will be on my mind when I am writing out checks this season. The only thing that would sway me is MAW standing up in support of Disney.  Their statement was very wishy-washy. If the cast member does get fired, I will truly be done with this organization for good. They need to step up and support Disney, who has been wonderful to them.


----------



## paisleys

WheeledTraveler said:


> Regardless of what may or may not have been said, the family was clearly out of line. Considering even the article says that they were having a good trip up until that point, there's really no reason for the parents to get that out of control. I really hope the kids don't learn the same behavior (or are around enough other people to balance out). It's really just sad for everyone involved.
> 
> I also think it's unfair to blame MAW for one family's behavior. We hear far more positive MAW stories both in terms of families' experiences and how MAW families act than we do stories like this. I'm sure there are other MAW families who've had the entitlement attitude, but it's far from the majority. I do hope MAW and GKTW take this as a learning experience. If they tell families that they should ask for anything, they should probably also add in "but don't expect to always get a yes response". Even if they don't, countless other families have managed to hear the same thing without then behaving like it excuses them from being completely out of control.


It's also unfair for MAW to not stand up for Disney, who has been wonderful to them.  Until then, I won't be making the annual donation (which is pretty sizeable) to them.  They need to support Disney if they want my money.


----------



## Gracie09

paisleys said:


> I know...I know.  It just makes me sick that this rotten, entitled woman was spending money that people like me donate out of the goodness of our hearts.  I love Disney and I feel like MAW should make some kind of statement against this woman's antics. Disney has always gone out of its way to make trips special for the MAW kids (as they did on this trip). I can't be the only one who feels this way.  She has tainted MAW for me, I can't help the way I feel. It will be on my mind when I am writing out checks this season. The only thing that would sway me is MAW standing up in support of Disney.  Their statement was very wishy-washy. If the cast member does get fired, I will truly be done with this organization for good. They need to step up and support Disney, who has been wonderful to them.



I understand how you feel. My daughters birth mother spent a lot of time at a Salvation Army homeless shelter. She was abusive and neglected my daughter and the Salvation Army knew what was happening but didn't want to get the state involved. It wasn't until someone else reported the situation that my daughter got help. It took a lot for me to continue to donate items and do the angel tree each year. I had to think about my daughter only getting donated items and gift when she was a baby/toddler. Of only having a roof over her head at night because of the shelter. So yeah bad things happen but I try to concentrate on the good. 
I will continue donating to maw and think about the families who cherish the time they have there.


----------



## SueM in MN

WheeledTraveler said:


> Regardless of what may or may not have been said, the family was clearly out of line. Considering even the article says that they were having a good trip up until that point, there's really no reason for the parents to get that out of control. I really hope the kids don't learn the same behavior (or are around enough other people to balance out). It's really just sad for everyone involved.
> 
> I also think it's unfair to blame MAW for one family's behavior. We hear far more positive MAW stories both in terms of families' experiences and how MAW families act than we do stories like this. I'm sure there are other MAW families who've had the entitlement attitude, but it's far from the majority. I do hope MAW and GKTW take this as a learning experience. If they tell families that they should ask for anything, they should probably also add in "but don't expect to always get a yes response". Even if they don't, countless other families have managed to hear the same thing without then behaving like it excuses them from being completely out of control.





Gracie09 said:


> I understand how you feel. My daughters birth mother spent a lot of time at a Salvation Army homeless shelter. She was abusive and neglected my daughter and the Salvation Army knew what was happening but didn't want to get the state involved. It wasn't until someone else reported the situation that my daughter got help. It took a lot for me to continue to donate items and do the angel tree each year. I had to think about my daughter only getting donated items and gift when she was a baby/toddler. Of only having a roof over her head at night because of the shelter. So yeah bad things happen but I try to concentrate on the good.
> I will continue donating to maw and think about the families who cherish the time they have there.




My college age niece gave up her Spring break and paid her own expenses to volunteer at Give Kids the World earlier this year.
It was a wonderful experience and she saw many wonderful and appreciative families.

It's important to remember that MAW and GKTW are there for the kids who have life threatening conditions.
Like the rest of life, some of the parents are super sweet and nice. Some were at one time, but became bitter, confrontive and nasty in the 'pressure-cooker' life of being the parent of a child with a disability. 
Some were like that to start with.

But, the child can't choose their parents and MAW gives wishes based on the child's life threatening condition, not on how nice the family is.


----------



## mistysue

paisleys said:


> I know...I know.  It just makes me sick that this rotten, entitled woman was spending money that people like me donate out of the goodness of our hearts.  I love Disney and I feel like MAW should make some kind of statement against this woman's antics. Disney has always gone out of its way to make trips special for the MAW kids (as they did on this trip).
> I can't be the only one who feels this way.  She has tainted MAW for me, I can't help the way I feel. It will be on my mind when I am writing out checks this season. The only thing that would sway me is MAW standing up in support of Disney.  Their statement was very wishy-washy. If the cast member does get fired, I will truly be done with this organization for good. They need to step up and support Disney, who has been wonderful to them.



It has to be a difficult situation for MAW either way. As soon as they stand up for Disney, they are then admitting they gave this wonderful trip to a family that was out of line... so now people question their integrity and processes... as happened earlier in this thread. Can you imagine a sudden spike in media stories about MAW right before Christmas debating their worth as an organization? Any attention to this is bad for MAW. We are noticing and focusing because we are on the disboards. Your average MAW donor is not and most likely have not heard of this. The last thing they need is more press as it could literally cost thousands of other kids their wishes for this to get a huge spotlight. That is likely exactly why MAW hasn't said anything bold and I can't blame them. 

Don't let one jerk who isn't even part of the organization change your view of the organization.  If this mom worked for MAW, it might be a reason to take it out on them. MAW with all of their good intentions is a victim here just like the CM's who got caught in her wake. It cost them a lot of money that could have gone to somebody grateful.


----------



## paisleys

mistysue said:


> It has to be a difficult situation for MAW either way. As soon as they stand up for Disney, they are then admitting they gave this wonderful trip to a family that was out of line... so now people question their integrity and processes... as happened earlier in this thread. Can you imagine a sudden spike in media stories about MAW right before Christmas debating their worth as an organization? Any attention to this is bad for MAW. We are noticing and focusing because we are on the disboards. Your average MAW donor is not and most likely have not heard of this. The last thing they need is more press as it could literally cost thousands of other kids their wishes for this to get a huge spotlight. That is likely exactly why MAW hasn't said anything bold and I can't blame them.
> 
> Don't let one jerk who isn't even part of the organization change your view of the organization.  If this mom worked for MAW, it might be a reason to take it out on them. MAW with all of their good intentions is a victim here just like the CM's who got caught in her wake. It cost them a lot of money that could have gone to somebody grateful.



I guess I'm just tired of hearing people blast Disney lately.  Between this and the people protesting the GAC-DAS at Disneyland, I am just tired of hearing bad media stories about Disney.  Disney has done so much for MAW and the disabled community, it would be nice if they received some support in return. I really hope this CM does not get fired for this.


----------



## disney david

The conference center   I work for in ny is next to a make a wish office. So one if are company's that case gave us 500 as a thank you most the time thy out it in a fund that they give us at the end year but they gave are department the money. So they said we have to decide on what it do with it we could have a party but everyone voted to donate the money and we picked make a wish to get the money. Are managers was very happy and the gm matched it so we have 1000 so some of us went down gave them a check they took a picture we hung it up and then are company heard what we did and threw us a party so we invited make a wish to the party. They was very happy and we all was very happy to do it because it is a great organization and they so all of great things.  So as other said don't blame make a wish they can't screen the parent and it is unfair to punish the kid just because the parent don't know how to act in public.


----------



## disney david

mistysue said:


> It has to be a difficult situation for MAW either way. As soon as they stand up for Disney, they are then admitting they gave this wonderful trip to a family that was out of line... so now people question their integrity and processes... as happened earlier in this thread. Can you imagine a sudden spike in media stories about MAW right before Christmas debating their worth as an organization? Any attention to this is bad for MAW. We are noticing and focusing because we are on the disboards. Your average MAW donor is not and most likely have not heard of this. The last thing they need is more press as it could literally cost thousands of other kids their wishes for this to get a huge spotlight. That is likely exactly why MAW hasn't said anything bold and I can't blame them.
> 
> Don't let one jerk who isn't even part of the organization change your view of the organization.  If this mom worked for MAW, it might be a reason to take it out on them. MAW with all of their good intentions is a victim here just like the CM's who got caught in her wake. It cost them a lot of money that could have gone to somebody grateful.



Your right I think the gktw and make a wish are handling it right. Their not blaming Disney their saying Disney will take care of it and that's it keeping it simple. First off Disney would never hold gktw and make a wish in a bad spot light due to this one incident they have to much respect for them to do that. I just hope that parent don't see this and get worried about their maw trips and understand that the women was not telling the whole story.


----------



## JanaDee

Pooh2 said:


> I feel sorry for this women's children. If she behaves in this manner at the end of a trip gifted to her family, I do not imagine she is any picnic to be around during regular routine life at home..



I recognize the family from their picture. I was there at the same time they were and let's just say I'm not the least bit surprised to see this story.

Her poor husband and kids looked miserable. I really wish I could remember where I saw them to give more details.


----------



## Susiec

I don't care who you are if they did not have tickets for that party that night why should they be let into shop?


----------



## Vidia2

leeg229 said:


> I wasn't close enough at all times during the hour+ that this happened to hear _everything_ so I can't definitively say that "No she didn't" or "Yes she did".



Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## North of Mouse

mistysue said:


> It has to be a difficult situation for MAW either way. As soon as they stand up for Disney, they are then admitting they gave this wonderful trip to a family that was out of line... so now people question their integrity and processes... as happened earlier in this thread. Can you imagine a sudden spike in media stories about MAW right before Christmas debating their worth as an organization? Any attention to this is bad for MAW. We are noticing and focusing because we are on the disboards. Your average MAW donor is not and most likely have not heard of this. The last thing they need is more press as it could literally cost thousands of other kids their wishes for this to get a huge spotlight. That is likely exactly why MAW hasn't said anything bold and I can't blame them.
> 
> Don't let one jerk who isn't even part of the organization change your view of the organization.  If this mom worked for MAW, it might be a reason to take it out on them. MAW with all of their good intentions is a victim here just like the CM's who got caught in her wake. It cost them a lot of money that could have gone to somebody grateful.



I guess I just don't agree that MAW should stay silent about this. And, no, they don't have to admit that giving this child a trip was out of line because of the mother's behavior, they couldn't know what she would do, but they can do the right thing now.

What would be so hard for them to stand 'beside' Disney in this?  No one is saying they could know how this ungrateful woman would act. But, let's face it - this family WAS there in THEIR NAME. They should at least speak up and apologize to Disney and the CMs. I, and probably others, would respect them far more for doing the 'right thing', and be more ready to give to them in the future.

As it is (and like a PP) there are so many deserving charities out there, my $$'s are limited, and I will remember the ones that stand behind their actions and Name. Sorry, but this is cowardly on their part - sure, Disney is BIG, but it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## alizesmom

Why does everyone seem to think of this as an isolated incident. There are less than perfect parents everywhere including MAW. I have had wish planners tell me of parents who pocket the money given for a trip and not taking the child. One of my adoptees had a MAW and received an entertainment center which was conveniently stolen shortly after. Funny how no police report was filed.


----------



## Gracie09

Of maw did say do a press release about this all it would really do is extend this persons 15 minutes. I haven't heard of any real press other than the local paper picking this up. Why not just let the publicity die down. We don't know what happens privately behind the scenes.


----------



## BuffyTheSlayr

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.  When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.  This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.  This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.  I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.  Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.  I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.



Amen!


----------



## mara512

I feel for Disney because of the bad press but especially feel for the CM.  Sounds to me like if I scream and yell enough maybe I can get another free trip.  Based on the language used in ear shot of children I am guessing morality and ethics are not an issue.


----------



## Talking Hands

I feel sorry for the CM.  Anytime I have gone to a hard ticket event the CMs have been nothing but kind and helpful.  Twice I have ended up with low blood sugar and CMs have gone into closed food service areas to get me OJ to bring it up and have refused to let me pay for it.  They told me that they would rather that they helped me get my sugar up and not have to call the EMTs.  Most castmembers are really great. Even the ones who are not used to dealing with guests with multiple needs eventually get things straightened out and needs are met.


----------



## bbak3030

Sounds like the mom is a piece of work and she was the one that "ruined" the night. Kudos to the CM for doing the right thing.


----------



## Vidia2

bbak3030 said:


> Sounds like the mom is a piece of work and she was the one that "ruined" the night. Kudos to the CM for doing the right thing.



What did she do, that we know for a fact?

This all seems to be gossip on both sides.  Hopefully, Disney and MAW will work this out quietly.

I don't want to defend the woman who was there for her child's wish, though we don't really know what happened.  I also won't compliment a castmember if they said something so judgemental.  No one who doesn't have a position to protect seems to know what really happened.  Everyone is just defending the castmember.

If she said what she's been accused of saying, it was really very bad customer service.  If she didn't, then I'm sure this will all go away.

To try to keep an operation like Disneyland going you have to pour it in there. Its what I call Keeping the show on the road. Not just new attractions, but keeping it staffed properly you know, never letting your personnel get sloppy never let them be unfriendly. Thats been our policy all or lives. My brother and I have done that and that is what has built our organization.  Walt Disney

I assume that Walt would have meant this to apply to Walt Disney World as well as Disneyland.  I know it's very unpopular to mention Walt but I am anyway.


----------



## dvczerfs

leeg229 said:


> As a CM who was working in the Emporium when this incident happened I can tell you that this is nowhere near the whole story. Much was left out and the manager that supposedly said the offending comment is NOT the type of person to say that.
> 
> When we pick up our door assignments (the CMs who have the unfortunate duty of standing outside of the doors informing guests that the store is now exclusive to party guests) we are reminded that there is to be NO entry into the store without a wristband. Period. If there is a guest who wants one specific item that we know we have then one member from the party will be allowed in with a CM escort to purchase the one item and immediately exit the store, and that is on a case by case basis.
> 
> 
> This story leaves out the swearing of the mother and father directed at the college program CM that was attending the door before the managers arrived. The swearing that happened within earshot of your children lining the street for the Boo to you parade. It leaves out a member of the party threatening to run our manager over with their ECV. The story leaves out the family stopping other guests walking by to tell them how Disney hates MAW children. The story leaves out the family telling the manager and CP CM that they are terrible cast members and the repeated use of the "we're make a wish" line.
> 
> This family was given two alternatives to shopping at the Emporium like shopping at Downtown Disney which was open for 4 hours beyond that point or Epcot which was open for 2 hours beyond that point.
> 
> I love my job as a CP at the Emporium but the one thing none of us like (though you will never hear us admit it in person) is door assignments for the party. On a nightly basis when we will get these assignments we are yelled at, told that we 'are what's wrong with Disney', that we are bad CMs, that we 'lack Disney magic, and that we need to have a heart all because we won't let them shop. And through all of that we still stand there, smile, wave our Mickey mitts, ask for high fours, and hand out stickers.
> 
> Please, if you attend a party and we tell you the store is closed unless you have a wristband, do not argue. We HATE telling you no and we want nothing more than to help you find the things you're looking for.
> 
> I'm sorry for this rant but this story made all of us at the Emporium furious at its one-sidedness.



 

I have been going to wdw for a long time. I never realized how much crap "people" give cms. I have a new respect for the job you and the rest of the cms do and keep smiling.what a special group of people. a lot of them are just young adults, doing there jobs, doing what they are told to do. that's all. not trying to destroy  dreams or expensive vacation. 
you guys do a heck of a good job in a not so nice world. keep up the good work!


----------



## camper06

Vidia2 said:


> What did she do, that we know for a fact?



She stood there for over an hour arguing about getting into the store while her children were crying. Her words.

from the article

The family waited outside the store for an hour. A crowd observed as her children cried, said Mrs. Moss.


----------



## Disneylover99

Vidia2 said:


> What did she do, that we know for a fact?



You're asking what the mom did to ruin the night?

Well, by her own admission, she stood outside the store for an hour while her children cried and she refused to leave. 

She could have gone shopping at DTD.


----------



## Schmeck

I know exactly what happened! Instead of getting "Make A Wish", the mom got "Make A Witch" instead.


----------



## taterheads

paisleys said:


> I guess I'm just tired of hearing people blast Disney lately.  Between this and the people protesting the GAC-DAS at Disneyland, I am just tired of hearing bad media stories about Disney.  Disney has done so much for MAW and the disabled community, it would be nice if they received some support in return. I really hope this CM does not get fired for this.



I hope all this negative publicity isn't causing you to generalize everyone in the disabled community as being jerks that are full of themselves and are self entitled, because it's just not true.  The minority always speaks far more loudly and gets more attention.  I have 2 kids that have autism and I have always been appreciative for all Disney has done for my kiddos.  Don't let a few angry voices change your opinion of a whole group of people.  Some people just don't know how to communicate without being ugly regardless of sex, race, or disability.  I understand being annoyed by that, I am too, but it isn't just one type of person that does it.  Just take people angry with long lines and FP+ for example- LOTS of angry people- the only thing many of them have in common is they like to be angry about things the don't like.  You don't like angry people, me either, let's not get upset about it and become "angry people" also


----------



## Vidia2

Disneylover99 said:


> You're asking what the mom did to ruin the night?
> 
> Well, by her own admission, she stood outside the store for an hour while her children cried and she refused to leave.
> 
> She could have gone shopping at DTD.



I'm not asking what the mom did to ruin the night?

I'm saying that we don't know the facts.  Many people believe the mother was lying except for this one part of her story?  If this is true then he was crying to go into the store, according to her story.

We don't know the fact from either side but if the castmember insulted a guest then she was wrong, no matter the reason.


----------



## mom2rtk

Vidia2 said:


> I'm not asking what the mom did to ruin the night?
> 
> I'm saying that we don't know the facts.  Many people believe the mother was lying except for this one part of her story?  If this is true then he was crying to go into the store, according to her story.
> 
> We don't know the fact from either side but if the castmember insulted a guest then she was wrong, no matter the reason.



I don't think it matters what the mom did up to that point. By her own admission her child was crying for an hour. Any decent parent would have removed their child from that situation and ended the emotional distress, even if it meant driving to Downtown Disney. No matter whose fault it was.


----------



## Vidia2

mom2rtk said:


> I don't think it matters what the mom did up to that point. By her own admission her child was crying for an hour. Any decent parent would have removed their child from that situation and ended the emotional distress, even if it meant driving to Downtown Disney. No matter whose fault it was.



I'm saying that if the castmember said what she's accused of saying, it was horrible customer service.  That doesn't include any judgement of the mother.


----------



## Disneylover99

Vidia2 said:


> I'm not asking what the mom did to ruin the night?
> 
> I'm saying that we don't know the facts.  Many people believe the mother was lying except for this one part of her story?  If this is true then he was crying to go into the store, according to her story.
> 
> We don't know the fact from either side but if the castmember insulted a guest then she was wrong, no matter the reason.



Well, we know the mother's side of the story and it's her own story that is making herself look bad.


----------



## mom2rtk

Vidia2 said:


> I'm saying that if the castmember said what she's accused of saying, it was horrible customer service.  That doesn't include any judgement of the mother.



I'm saying I don't care what the cast member said. Nothing could get me to stand there with a medically fragile child crying for an hour. Her desire (even if only in her own mind) to be right..... or to get someone in trouble..... should have been trumped by her distraught medically fragile child.


----------



## North of Mouse

Vidia2 said:


> I'm not asking what the mom did to ruin the night?
> 
> I'm saying that we don't know the facts.  Many people believe the mother was lying except for this one part of her story?  If this is true then he was crying to go into the store, according to her story.
> 
> We don't know the fact from either side but if the castmember insulted a guest then she was wrong, no matter the reason.



From your last two posts here it is obvious that you have not read the thread.
There are plenty people that were involved, or saw/heard her with her hateful, atrocious behavior, abusive language, etc.

If you'd rather, instead, to think she was the wronged party here, that too, is your privilege. The CM (s) were only doing their job (or trying to).


----------



## Disneylover99

Vidia2 said:


> I'm saying that if the castmember said what she's accused of saying, it was horrible customer service.  That doesn't include any judgement of the mother.



So the mother tried to enter the store 15 minutes after it closed and was denied entrance. I'm guessing the mom didn't take no for an answer. Even if it's true what the CM was accused of saying, "You are taking advantage" , that's not horrible customer service. That's the truth!


----------



## Vidia2

North of Mouse said:


> From your last two posts here it is obvious that you have not read the thread.
> There are plenty people that were involved, or saw/heard her with her hateful, atrocious behavior, abusive language, etc.
> 
> If you'd rather, instead, to think she was the wronged party here, that too, is your privilege. The CM (s) were only doing their job (or trying to).



I think the child was the wronged party.  Both sides contributed.  The behavior from either side, doesn't excuse the behavior of the other.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Vidia2 said:


> I think the child was the wronged party.  Both sides contributed.  The behavior from either side, doesn't excuse the behavior of the other.



All indications are that the mother was out of control with her demands and her behavior.  I highly doubt that the CM said what the mother claims, but quite frankly, I would applaud her if she had.

They should have been booted from the park banned for an extended period from returning.

And no, both sides didn't contribute to the event.  The mother asked for something, she was told no, and she threw a tantrum.  The only thing the CM contributed was performing her duties to keep people out of the shop that didn't have a wristband.


----------



## Tozzie

Vidia2 said:


> I think the child was the wronged party.  Both sides contributed.  The behavior from either side, doesn't excuse the behavior of the other.



I am trying to understand your logic, but I can't.  The woman  was told the store was closed, by her own admission it was 7:12 pm on a party night and  also by her own admission refused to leave.  The child was a victim of the actions of the vile witch who gave birth to him.  I refuse to call her a "mother" because in my opinion a real "mother" wouldn't do what she did to her children.


----------



## dvczerfs

OurBigTrip said:


> All indications are that the mother was out of control with her demands and her behavior.  I highly doubt that the CM said what the mother claims, but quite frankly, I would applaud her if she had.
> 
> They should have been booted from the park banned for an extended period from returning.
> 
> And no, both sides didn't contribute to the event.  The mother asked for something, she was told no, and she threw a tantrum.  The only thing the CM contributed was performing her duties to keep people out of the shop that didn't have a wristband.


----------



## North of Mouse

OurBigTrip said:


> All indications are that the mother was out of control with her demands and her behavior.  I highly doubt that the CM said what the mother claims, but quite frankly, I would applaud her if she had.
> 
> They should have been booted from the park banned for an extended period from returning.
> 
> And no, both sides didn't contribute to the event.  The mother asked for something, she was told no, and she threw a tantrum.  The only thing the CM contributed was performing her duties to keep people out of the shop that didn't have a wristband.



 Thank You!



Tozzie said:


> I am trying to understand your logic, but I can't.  The woman  was told the store was closed, by her own admission it was 7:12 pm on a party night and  also by her own admission refused to leave.  The child was a victim of the actions of the vile witch who gave birth to him.  I refuse to call her a "mother" because in my opinion a real "mother" wouldn't do what she did to her children.



 I have tried to help this poster understand the situation as others, in the know, (and by the woman's own admission) that this woman was the one totally in the wrong, but I really don't think she wants to see it as it really was.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

Cast Members are allowed to use their judgements.  I work at one of the parks in ticketing and Guest Services.  We, and the people working the gates, are allowed to bend rules if they should, in our judgement, be bent.  I have even been known to mangle some rules when I felt it was necessary and have never had a supervisor take me to task for it.

But if a Guest is giving me a hard time I will stick strictly to the written policy.  Although I would prefer to do what I can to assist Guests, I have had times in my eight years working for Disney that I have had to call Security due to Guest actions.


----------



## mara512

Cheshire Figment said:


> Cast Members are allowed to use their judgements.  I work at one of the parks in ticketing and Guest Services.  We, and the people working the gates, are allowed to bend rules if they should, in our judgement, be bent.  I have even been known to mangle some rules when I felt it was necessary and have never had a supervisor take me to task for it.  But if a Guest is giving me a hard time I will stick strictly to the written policy.  Although I would prefer to do what I can to assist Guests, I have had times in my eight years working for Disney that I have had to call Security due to Guest actions.



And this is how it should be.   Rudeness deserves NO pixie dust.   I applaud you and the other CM's for not giving in to that type of behavior.


----------



## sookie

lauradis said:


> We where just at mnsshp on 10/24 and 27 cm did great job of clearing a path so people could exit. I know we exited at around 8 after dinner at bog, we even cheated as we exited the park just under the train station we saw headless horse man. They couldn't find picture we had ship to front. Took guy forever lol he keep saying sorry.



We were at the 10/24 party too! We arrived around 7PM even though we knew we could get in earlier because of dinner reservations / park hopping. 

I will say that we have never been to a hard ticket event before. Everyone was super nice during bag check, and even though they didn't have someone out to take pictures at the gate, a kind CM took pictures of us at the entrance because we had forgotten to on our other visits to the park (yes, we were dumb). He went out of his way to make our day. In a chaotic crowd. 

Re: the parade - I did not get to see the headless horseman (boo!!) but I have to say that people were so nice... we originally wanted to go to Frontierland to watch the parade, but got stuck somewhere around the restaurants / stores near the haunted mansion. People were sweet and kind enough to let my children through (and they are not young but they are tiny - they are 7 and 12) so they could be at the front of the sidewalk and watch the parade. I was really, really thankful for that. I was shocked they offered, because on usual MK nights I have had adults elbow my kids and get in front of them while we are trying to look at at the castle (another reason to book the dessert party!!). 

The only "bad" experience we had all night for the party was the fact that one of the CM's grabbed my arm as I walked past her - I must not have heard her talking to me, but my family was walking in a group. As we entered the arm check area, I was following my husband and kids who were being checked for armbands on the left. But in the meantime, some CM on the other side (right side) she grabbed at my arm (hard) as I was trying to get in "line" with my family so we could stay together. She grabbed me so hard that I dropped everything I was holding, including our SLR camera. I was about to cry until I figured out that the camera was, in fact, OK. She did say she was sorry (once) but she was so busy that was all she could do. It just really upset me that I was getting grabbed at when I was in a short sleeve shirt and my bracelet was easily visible. That night was fun, but completely crazy.


----------



## aubriee

Vidia2 said:


> What did she do, that we know for a fact?
> 
> This all seems to be gossip on both sides.  Hopefully, Disney and MAW will work this out quietly.
> 
> I don't want to defend the woman who was there for her child's wish, though we don't really know what happened.  I also won't compliment a castmember if they said something so judgemental.  No one who doesn't have a position to protect seems to know what really happened.  Everyone is just defending the castmember.
> 
> If she said what she's been accused of saying, it was really very bad customer service.  If she didn't, then I'm sure this will all go away.
> 
> To try to keep an operation like Disneyland going you have to pour it in there. Its what I call Keeping the show on the road. Not just new attractions, but keeping it staffed properly& you know, never letting your personnel get sloppy& never let them be unfriendly. Thats been our policy all or lives. My brother and I have done that and that is what has built our organization.  Walt Disney
> 
> I assume that Walt would have meant this to apply to Walt Disney World as well as Disneyland.  I know it's very unpopular to mention Walt but I am anyway.



If you read the comments under the original story and also read this entire thread you will see where other cast members posted about this horrible family.  Apparently the whole group, including the grandparents were horrible and demanding all week.  They caused problems when they went to Animal Kingdom and according to a Universal CM that posted in the comments under the original Long Island story, they caused problems over at Universal too with their demanding, entitled attitude.  Also in the comments under the Long Island newspaper story some of their neighbors posted that this is their usual behavior and the mom is really a piece of work and it had nothing to do with the MAW trip or having a sick child.  Apparently the bank is trying to evict them from their home, because they haven't paid in like three years, nor do they pay their other bills, instead expecting others to contantly give them money.  From what the neighbors say the dad is a dead beat dad that seldom works (and it has nothing to do with the sick child), just laziness. According to the people that actually know them, this family just expects everyone to support them and becomes obnoxious and demanding when they don't get what they want.  It's a way of life for them and apparently they are fairly well known in their home town for their bad attitudes.


----------



## chip611

Vidia2 said:
			
		

> I'm not asking what the mom did to ruin the night?
> 
> I'm saying that we don't know the facts.  Many people believe the mother was lying except for this one part of her story?  If this is true then he was crying to go into the store, according to her story.
> 
> We don't know the fact from either side but if the castmember insulted a guest then she was wrong, no matter the reason.



Agreed, we don't know all the facts but we have heard the story from the mother and from fellow CM's that were there that night and personally know the manager. And agreed, that if the manager said what she did to this mother it was in the wrong.

However, this is not something any manager would say unless they had every intention if quitting. Managers go through a brutal process to get selected. They are all very passionate people who care about every single Guest and CM. They are dedicated to their jobs and insuring that every Guest has a great visit. They are also beaten down at least once a week or even once a day by Guests that don't appreciate the work that goes in to running a Disney park. Long hours, short breaks, occasional horrible weather and verbally abusive Guests. You don't get major holidays off, there is no going home to see your family (there's your CM family, and they're all pretty awesome) and the occasional nights that you sleep in your car because by the time you drive home and back, you've slept for 2 hours.

My point is, would it also be fair to say if the mother did in fact curse out the CM and her manager, and the grandmother made threats to run them over with her ECV, that they were also in the wrong. No matter what the reason... Don't judge the CM because you've only heard one side of the story and don't have all the facts.


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

mara512 said:


> And this is how it should be.   Rudeness deserves NO pixie dust.   I applaud you and the other CM's for not giving in to that type of behavior.



This!


----------



## msd1776

I believe that if I were a leader at MAW, I would be talking to my good partners at WDW, GKTKTW, etc,  and talking to the family regarding my findings.  It sounds like they may find the apology here needs to come from this family.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Even in customer service you sometimes have to call a spade a spade. The woman was trying to take advantage of her son's wish status. People like her get away with that behavior because no one calls them out on it. So even if the CM said that in a snarky way (which I doubt), I applaud them for doing so.


----------



## paisleys

North of Mouse said:


> I guess I just don't agree that MAW should stay silent about this. And, no, they don't have to admit that giving this child a trip was out of line because of the mother's behavior, they couldn't know what she would do, but they can do the right thing now.
> 
> What would be so hard for them to stand 'beside' Disney in this?  No one is saying they could know how this ungrateful woman would act. But, let's face it - this family WAS there in THEIR NAME. They should at least speak up and apologize to Disney and the CMs. I, and probably others, would respect them far more for doing the 'right thing', and be more ready to give to them in the future.
> 
> As it is (and like a PP) there are so many deserving charities out there, my $$'s are limited, and I will remember the ones that stand behind their actions and Name. Sorry, but this is cowardly on their part - sure, Disney is BIG, but it's the principle of the thing.


Thank you for articulating my thoughts. In the past, we have given generously to MAW because we truly believed in it.  I know that one bad apple does not spoil (etc) but I feel MAW really owes Disney some back up on this. Judging by the 200+ comments on the news story, we aren't alone in our opinion-- even if we are on this site. Someone wrote in the news story comments that they have heard of parents pocketing the money instead of taking their children on the MAW trips.  It's only a matter of time till cnn et al pick this story up and the damage is done.  Disney is very near and dear to my heart and it has always made me smile to see the MAW kids being treated like royalty at WDW. Disney has so much bad press lately, MAW really owes them some support.  Until then, they won't be getting any more money from me.  Like you said, there are a lot of charities to choose from.  It's always hard to decide on one, MAW used to be a no brainer for us.  I'm going local this year instead-probably to something for animals.  Horses and dogs are never entitled jerks.


----------



## Granny square

paisleys said:


> Thank you for articulating my thoughts. In the past, we have given generously to MAW because we truly believed in it.  I know that one bad apple does not spoil (etc) but I feel MAW really owes Disney some back up on this. Judging by the 200+ comments on the news story, we aren't alone in our opinion, even if we are on this site. Someone wrote in the news story comments that they have heard of parents picketing the money instead of taking their children on trips.  It's only a matter of time till cnn et al pick this story up and the damage is done.  Disney is very near and dear to my heart and it has always made me smile to see the MAW kids being treated like royalty at WDW. Disney has so much bad press lately, MAW really owes them some support.  Until then, they won't be getting any more money from me.  Like you said, there are a lot of charities to choose from.  It's always hard to decide on one, MAW used to be a no brainer.  I'm going local this year instead-probably to something for animals.  Horses and dogs are never entitled jerks.



Neither are sick kids


----------



## tinkerbell2528

I just read the article and as a former parent of a child with disabilities I do feel this woman was just taking advantage of the make a wish for her son. she replied to a comment a person made on the article where this person said and i quote: 

"Joanne, you have been humiliated by your neighbors over this incident. Maybe, there will be a lesson for you....GRATEFULLNESS."

This was the mother's reply to that comment: "I don't feel humiliated. I be leave in what I did. I did it for the right reason. If you feel humiliated for me I feel sorry for you.
It was our last night there and the kids wanted to buy toys to remember the trip so we try and go into the store and the lady tells us "NO you need to go buy Halloween bands cause its past 7pm" ( by the way the bands cost $364 just to go trick or treating) so I say get the manger the manger heather comes out and says " how can I help you?" I said to her " we are here with make a wish and my son is a wish kid we understand its past 7pm (it was 7:12) but can we just go in the store to buy the kids toys? The manger turns to us and says and I quote " YOU ARE TAKING ADVANTAGE of your sons wish" now I was pissed !!! I said I'm what ? All I want to do is go in a store and buy my kids toys with my own money we were not asking her to buy the toys!! How dare her say " I'm taking advantage of my sons wish" she has no clue what I go through for PJ he has a port in his chest and he gets needles every other day to stay alive. Until she is in my shoes she should keep her mouth shut. Then we refused to leave I'm not going to have 3 crying kids cause we don't have a band on to buy toys. She called security on us they did nothing cause they knew how are you going to tell a make a wish kid he can't buy a toy they made us wait out side over an hour then they finally let is buy them toys, I made so many complaints and no one wants to appioligize for what she said to us do we went to the paper to get Disney's attention. Also if Disney partners up with make a wish the employes should be much nicer and know not to say things like that. That was disgusting what she said to us less"

The part that is messed up for me is that this mother has not only taken advantage of her child's illness but thinks she was right with what she was doing. besides she was given a few days of magic by make a wish and your going to tell me she couldn't come back to the park they day after or go to downtown disney? please she knew was she was doing and because of people like that others miss out on great opportunities for their special needs kids.


----------



## moon

paisleys said:


> Thank you for articulating my thoughts. In the past, we have given generously to MAW because we truly believed in it.  I know that one bad apple does not spoil (etc) but I feel MAW really owes Disney some back up on this. Judging by the 200+ comments on the news story, we aren't alone in our opinion-- even if we are on this site. Someone wrote in the news story comments that they have heard of parents pocketing the money instead of taking their children on the MAW trips.  It's only a matter of time till cnn et al pick this story up and the damage is done.  Disney is very near and dear to my heart and it has always made me smile to see the MAW kids being treated like royalty at WDW. Disney has so much bad press lately, MAW really owes them some support.  Until then, they won't be getting any more money from me.  Like you said, there are a lot of charities to choose from.  It's always hard to decide on one, MAW used to be a no brainer for us.  I'm going local this year instead-probably to something for animals.  Horses and dogs are never entitled jerks.



I've been following this thread and I agree with the majority.

I decided to join to ask you if you will let MAW know the reason why you've decided not to donate this year?


----------



## 15isto2

Disneylover99 said:


> So the mother tried to enter the store 15 minutes after it closed and was denied entrance. I'm guessing the mom didn't take no for an answer. Even if it's true what the CM was accused of saying, "You are taking advantage" , that's not horrible customer service. That's the truth!



Exactly


----------



## Vidia2

15isto2 said:


> Exactly



Maybe there will be a new trend with all CMs telling guests what they really think.  What a magical place that would be.  LOL


----------



## 15isto2

Vidia2 said:


> Maybe there will be a new trend with all CMs telling guests what they really think.  What a magical place that would be.  LOL



Wow what a bad idea it would be to tell the truth


----------



## OurBigTrip

Vidia2 said:


> Maybe there will be a new trend with all CMs telling guests what they really think.  What a magical place that would be.  LOL



Alternatively, maybe there will be a trend where a few self-important, entitled guests don't act like spoiled brats, and push the CMs past their limit.


----------



## Gorechick

I'm glad this story hasn't made it to any big news agency.


----------



## sharadoc

Gorechick said:


> I'm glad this story hasn't made it to any big news agency.



I think they've figured out they would look like idiots if they presented the story from the mother's point of view, and they don't want to drag the MAW kid into it. I'm glad it's been ignored.


----------



## Vidia2

OurBigTrip said:


> Alternatively, maybe there will be a trend where a few self-important, entitled guests don't act like spoiled brats, and push the CMs past their limit.



Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?

There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.

There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.


----------



## egallag

Good for this mother!  She is right.  It was a store, not a ride and it was on the way out of the park.  Leave them in for 15-20 minutes, no harm, no foul.  Good lord, that type of inflexibility is just overkill.  

The mom wanting the CM disciplined is a bit much, other than that I think she is right.  Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you mouth off about something you were not there to witness. 

And the conspiracy theories on this thread are hilarious!!  And as they ensue, I would like to state that I do not in any way know this woman.


----------



## lost*in*cyberspace

egallag said:


> ............
> 
> The mom wanting the CM disciplined is a bit much, other than that I think she is right.  Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you mouth off about something you were not there to witness.
> ......





Were you there?  If not, why are _you_ commenting?  Just curious.


----------



## North of Mouse

Vidia2 said:


> Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?
> 
> There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.
> 
> There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.



Maybe you should take the time and go back and re read all the posts that you have posted on here - makes one wonder who you are, and what your beef is with CM's at Disney.

You are certainly welcome to your opinions, and the need to take up for a spiteful, obnoxious woman, but with all the evidence presented from different sources, plus from the woman's mouth, herself, most of us have deep sympathy for any of the CM's that had to deal with her, and her adult family, during their trip.

Except for the woman, herself, who else has said that the CM's broke any rules in this situation. Because of her (the woman) reputation, saying what she said was said, is not believable at this point.

You have the right to keep defending her all you want.


----------



## Tozzie

egallag said:


> Good for this mother!  She is right.  It was a store, not a ride and it was on the way out of the park.  Leave them in for 15-20 minutes, no harm, no foul.  Good lord, that type of inflexibility is just overkill.
> 
> The mom wanting the CM disciplined is a bit much, other than that I think she is right.  Walk a mile in someone's shoes before you mouth off about something you were not there to witness.
> 
> And the conspiracy theories on this thread are hilarious!!  And as they ensue, I would like to state that I do not in any way know this woman.





The park was closed to day  guests,  ride or no ride she didnt belong in the store,  she wanted and unfortunatley got special  treatment.   I hope they ban her from the parks for her disgusting behavior


----------



## OurBigTrip

Vidia2 said:


> Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?
> 
> There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.
> 
> There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.



I've never seen anyone purporting to be a CM say anything violent about a guest, ever.  And I can't imagine it would be allowed on the DIS, so I have no idea what you're talking about there.


----------



## North of Mouse

OurBigTrip said:


> I've never seen anyone purporting to be a CM say anything violent about a guest, ever.  And I can't imagine it would be allowed on the DIS, so I have no idea what you're talking about there.



Someone is enjoying  and making it up as they go. Now there is another poster with her 'second' post joining in. Maybe someone needing to get another account?


----------



## Lintasare

Vidia2 said:


> Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?
> 
> There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.
> 
> There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.



Ya ever think that CMs post stuff online about guests because they are real people and are allowed to vent?  Even anonymously online?


----------



## MariDisney

Vidia2 said:


> Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?
> 
> There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.
> 
> There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.



Violent things??  Where did you read that?


----------



## Tozzie

Vidia2 said:


> Have you seen what a few castmembers say online?  Pretty much all park guests fall into their category of being self-important, entitled, or deserving of being ridiculed.  No one seems to be off limits.  Have an annual pass?  Ride an ECV?  Ask guestions they think are stupid?  Weigh too much?  Use a DAS?
> 
> There's one person who claims to be an EPCOT GS castmember who says violent things about guests online.  Customer service guidelines exist for people like him who are thankfully in the minority but still exist.
> 
> There are so many castmembers who work really hard, in very difficult circumstances to maintain professionalism and remain friendly to a lot of people who don't deserve it.  When one person breaks the rules that everyone else is forced to follow, it's disrespectful to them.



I don't know why you have such a chip on your shoulder but realize one thing people have the right to post on line no matter who they work for.  I dont know what point you are trying to prove but you fall way short.  What these cm  are doing is called venting and if they work in GS they have probably dealt with  all the entitled folks,    The woman was acting like a savage and should have been treated like one


----------



## SueM in MN

I think it's time to close this thread. 
We will probably never know the real story from either side (or the middle) and pretty much everything from every angle has been said here.


----------

